# Stargate: Traditions, OOC Discussion.



## Kemrain (Jul 27, 2005)

I'd love to play in a Stargate game. SG1, Atlantis, something else, it doesn't matter. FNP90's, Zat's, Puddlejumpers, Goa'uld, Wraith, Ancients, Asgard... I was astonished to see no mention of any Stargate games on the first 2 pages of this forum or Playing the Game. I can't be the only one interested, and there's *got* to be someone who'd like to try their hand at running one.

Anyone have any ideas? Anyone else wanna play? Anyone care to GM?

- Kemrain the Alien.


----------



## Aeson (Jul 27, 2005)

You find someone to run it and I might play.


----------



## reveal (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm in if you find someone GM.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Jul 27, 2005)

I think the game is a great idea- I wish I had time to GM it, but I could certainly post once a day or so to play..

I've always thought the best way to do a STargate game is to run it on a base someplace.. Off of Earth, so we can focus on what WE do, not SG1.. They have the alpha site which has the backup, but what about the beta site, for the off-world colony?

It's a game filled with possibilities, only the very surface of which the TV show touches.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 27, 2005)

Well, it looks like we have most of an SG team already. Wow.  Decent response so far! But we really need someone with that spark of creativity who'll run a game. I think e1ven is right, and that running a game from a SGC off of earth could be very interesting. Then again, I think people might miss some of their favorite NPC's from the SGC.

- Kemrain the Excited.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 27, 2005)

I would love to jump in on this as well.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 28, 2005)

It's such a pity that when Sony bought MGM they dropped AEG's liscence. Now no one can produce Stargate suppliments.  Maybe Sony will change their minds someday. I know I'm hoping.

Till then, I suppose we'll need to make due with what we have. I bought a copy of their corebook, and found their (extensive) errata online, and even picked up a copy of the Spycraft corebook. We have a few people who'd be up for a game, but no one to GM yet. I'm sure we can find *someone*. Knight Otu had mentioned to me the idea of a Living Stargate game, but I think that would take a lot of coordination; a lot more than most people want to put in. It's certanly a cool idea, though.

- Kemrain the Disappointed in Sony.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 3, 2005)

My work schedule has quieted down a bit as I've got a hang of the job, and it looks like I may have enough time to run a Stargate game after all. While I'd still prefer another GM, I don't see any volunteers.

I'm surprised by the amount of interest, and if any of you are still interested, I'd be glad to work with you. I think this can be a fun game, and I think we can build a nice SG team together.

I'd like to run the game using the AEG Stargate rules, which use the Spycraft system. If anyone else has the Stargate book, that would be very helpful.

I think it would make sense to set the game at the SGC at least initially, and send the characters out in an newly formed SG team. We can have some people who were in a former SG team, and some new members.

If anyone is interested, I'd love to start talking characters. I'm re-reading through the AEG rules, and I've asked Kemrain to help make sure I run things legally.

Thoughts are certainly appreciated,
Colin


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> My work schedule has quieted down a bit as I've got a hang of the job, and it looks like I may have enough time to run a Stargate game after all. While I'd still prefer another GM, I don't see any volunteers.
> 
> I'm surprised by the amount of interest, and if any of you are still interested, I'd be glad to work with you. I think this can be a fun game, and I think we can build a nice SG team together.
> 
> ...




I'm there. I have the book but don't know the rules. Post the new thread you create. What kind of team should we have? What kinds of characters are there?


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, I'm happy to have any of the three of you who posted to this thread earlier, plus Kemrain and another friend of mine. 
Kemrain's planning an ex-NID agent, and Jaeden is planning a Airforce programmer. 

The thing that's most important is that we can work together as a team- We don't need any hotshots trying to take over everything, or thieves trying to run away with all the artifacts in sight.

I'd prefer to keep people human for now, as off-worlders like Teal'c are unusual (and, as far as I understand, unique among SG teams).

We could certainly use a few military people, in particular we're going to need a team lead.

-Colin


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm there. I have the book but don't know the rules. Post the new thread you create. What kind of team should we have? What kinds of characters are there?



Well, given that we don't yet know where in the series we'll be setting the game (what season, for instance) making characters will be a little tricky. e1ven and I were discussion end of Season 3, beginning of season 4, so the replicators are known but not well known, and we have yet to find out about the Russian stargate operations, but it isn't set in stone.

I begged e1ven to let me play a character with a class from Spycraft (AEG's origional system and the one the Stargate system is based off of) called the Fixer. It's basically a Rogue class, evasion, sneak attack, uncanny dodge, skills out the wazoo, and I think it fits the character concept we've been kicking around: an ex-NID Area 51 Infiltrator/ Tech and Covert Ops Specialist.

We need people to do combat, survival, diplomacy, etc. A pointman would be *great* for this, and a scout could be useful, too.  I'm sensing a leaning towards the covert, so folks who can be stealthy would be a plus, but not necessary.

We don't need a new thread. This one will do. I can change the title and tag and we can discuss here.

reveal, you're fast. Damn fast! You get email updates straight to your brain, or what?

- Kemrain the Pleased to See the Stargate Idea Going Somewhere.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 3, 2005)

One SrA Julian D. Anderson, USAF, reporting for duty.


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> reveal, you're fast. Damn fast! You get email updates straight to your brain, or what?
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleased to See the Stargate Idea Going Somewhere.




I just got it installed yesterday! 

Well, I'll play anything. I'm interested in the "team lead" if that's what y'all need. Is that more of a Jack character, because I'm there if it is. 

BTW, I need to go to sleep now or else I'll be hell in the morning. I'll check in again tomorrow.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 3, 2005)

The biggest differences in the rules are in Combat, and in Equipment:

In combat, be aware that the system does use Vitality and Wounds, so combat can become deadly quickly. Weapons can also critically fail- This requires that you roll low (generally a 1 or a 2, depending on the weapon), and that the GM spend an action point, to cause the device to fail.

There are two actions each round, and they are equal in their ability. You can take either one full action (Like running or charging), or two half actions. A half action can be either an attack or a move. You can take two attacks, 2 moves, or one of each.

You don't gain iterative attacks. If you want more shots, you use a automatic weapon.

Some types of slow weapons, such as Staff weapons, can lower your initiative.



With Equipment, you don't buy equipment like in D&D or Starwars. You have a number of Gear Picks, determined by the class you choose. These gear picks can be used to checkout stuff, like Weapons, Night vision googles, or other Earth stuff.

There is then Resource points, which are used for weird things, like alien tech. Staff Weapons, Zats, and the like. 

Finally, there are mission bundles, which include stuff which you'll need for this mission only.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 3, 2005)

> Well, I'll play anything. I'm interested in the "team lead" if that's what y'all need. Is that more of a Jack character, because I'm there if it is.




Yeah. We want some muscle.. Someone who's been in the AF a little while. An older character, maybe one who's in his late 40s.. 
If you tell me more about the character concept, he could work well. I could see the team lead being slightly higher level than the rest of the group.

-Colin


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 3, 2005)

So far, I think we're looking at 4th level characters, earthlings only (for now). I'm making a 4th level Fixer, and Jaeden is looking at a Scientist 2/Pointman 2. I have Stealth/Infiltration, Bluff, Electronics/Mechanics/Open Locks, Knowledge Goa'uld/Military Technology/Alien Technology.  Jaeden is tackling Computers, Cryptology, Electronics, Gather Information and Surveilance.

We need someone to deal with Languages. We need this one badly, because I don't think e1ven things that everyone out there should speak English like they do on the show. My character speaks the Goa'uld language, but one character speaking it is a little lacking, and she's no diplomat. We could use someone with Diplomacy/Sense Motive skills, Survival/Tracking ability, Knowledge of Astrophysics, Biology and Medicine, and Archeology, and of course combat ability and leadership skills. 

A warrior, a scout, and a diplomat would be lovely to round out the team. Basically, we should see about making sure that *someone* can do just about any skill that comes up in the field.

- Kemrain the Helpful.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 3, 2005)

Computers: 14  [ max ranks = level + 10 for "PhD".
               + 2 "Mathematical Genius" (Also, threat on 19-20)
               + 4 Intelligence 
               ---
                20

Electronics: 7
              + 4 Intelligence 
              ---
               11

Cryptography: 7
                 + 2 "Mathematical Genius" (Also, threat on 19-20)
                 + 4 Intelligence
                 ---
                  13

Knowledge (Satellite Monitoring/Communications): 2
                                                                 + 2 "Scholarly" (Also, threat on 19-20)
                                                                 + 4 Intelligence
                                                                 ---
                                                                    8


 Gather Information: 7

 Surveillance: 7


Recon, intelligence, and communications are very, veryvery covered.


----------



## Aeson (Aug 3, 2005)

I can take the warrior/translator spot. I will need someone else to write up the character. I don't have the book.


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

How do we manifest ability scores? Point buy? Rolling? Pulled out of our collective asses?

Right now, I'm leaning towards an Air Force Officer Soldier/Pointman. I may take Explorer/Pointman instead, but I'm not sure. Any suggestions?

Also, I'll probably be going for the Officer PrC. I'm going to work on a backstory while waiting for clarification on creating my character.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> How do we manifest ability scores? Point buy? Rolling? Pulled out of our collective asses?
> 
> Right now, I'm leaning towards an Air Force Officer Soldier/Pointman. I may take Explorer/Pointman instead, but I'm not sure. Any suggestions?
> 
> Also, I'll probably be going for the Officer PrC. I'm going to work on a backstory while waiting for clarification on creating my character.



 Our collective asses aside, it's a 28 point pointbuy.

Presently I'm looking at 10, 15, 10, 18, 12, 12, myself. Don't forget your speciality's stat adjustments. The NID one I got was +2 to anything -2 to anyhting, and was very useful.

Airforce Officers get +2 to Intelligence (which is how Jack got his 10. Yeesh.) and -2 to anything but Intelligence. You have 2 bonus class skills at first level, and and additional one every 4 levels (so 3 so far, and it'd stack with the 6 you get from pointman). Pilot is always a class skill for you, you gain a +1 speciality bonus to Bureaucracy and Pilot checks, plus an additional +1 per 4 levels, you are payed as an officer and you get any Style feat for free (such as Promotion, hint hint).

- Kemrain the Pleased to See this Moving.


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Our collective asses aside, it's a 28 point pointbuy.
> 
> Presently I'm looking at 10, 15, 10, 18, 12, 12, myself. Don't forget your speciality's stat adjustments. The NID one I got was +2 to anything -2 to anyhting, and was very useful.
> 
> ...




So I should be a LtCol? Hmmm... I was thinking of taking Stone Cold. What are the big benefits of Promotion?


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> So I should be a LtCol? Hmmm... I was thinking of taking Stone Cold. What are the big benefits of Promotion?



 Well, the higher your ranks, the more money you make, but that's not terribly important most of the time. It does give you bonus gear picks/bundles and such, too.

there seem to be a few typos in the Rank section (O-3 givig a bonus gear pick but )-4 not giving one, this is blatantly wrong) but the higher your rank the more duty bundles, personal bundles, weapons bundles, and bonus gear picks you can get.

Your ranks is determined by your Gear Picks, given out by class. At 4, 7, and 10 gear picks you go up a rank, and the Promotion feat can upgrade you, too. At 6th level, given that e1ven thinks our fearless leader should be a little rougher than the rest, if you don't have 4 gear picks I'll be suprised. However, you'll be hard pressed to get 7, specially since I can't see a way to do it at all with the classes you've mentioned. You'll be a Captain with 4, and a Major with the Promotion feat, and you'll probably get to a Lieutenant Colonel shortly, but I don't see a way to start as one without talking to e1ven.

The Explorer class is neat, but it isn't a warrior class, and I'm not sure it's right for a Jack-type character. It's awfully cerebral, and doesn't give much in the way of offensive capability.

The Soldier class on the other hand has a great spread of combat abilities, both offensive and defensive, and offers a great AC through Armor Use and Portable cover, inherant DR, weapon specialization and a bonus combat combat feat every odd level. Given the choices and what little I know about your character, he sounds as if a Pointman/Soldier would be a good combo. (Since I see nothing about not getting all starting feats when taking a new class, I think the only reason to take soldier first would be for the Accurate ability, letting you get 2 dice when you spend an action die on an attack check, or a strength or con based skill [even though there ARE no con based skills], as opposed to the Pointman's more skill points and the Generous ability, which lets you spend action dice on your teammates as long as they're within visual or auditory range. Your choice, really.)

A Pointman/Soldier would be a good combat leader, wheres a Pointman/Explorer would be a good exploration and diplomacy leader.



			
				Daniel Jackson in "Window of Opportunity" said:
			
		

> "At least that's how I feel about it. What do you think?"



- Kemrain the Pleased.


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Your ranks is determined by your Gear Picks, given out by class. At 4, 7, and 10 gear picks you go up a rank, and the Promotion feat can upgrade you, too. At 6th level, given that e1ven thinks our fearless leader should be a little rougher than the rest, if you don't have 4 gear picks I'll be suprised. However, you'll be hard pressed to get 7, specially since I can't see a way to do it at all with the classes you've mentioned. You'll be a Captain with 4, and a Major with the Promotion feat, and you'll probably get to a Lieutenant Colonel shortly, but I don't see a way to start as one without talking to e1ven.




Page 282 of the book I have says that Officers start at Major with Captain and below used by NPCs. So if I took the Promotion feat, I would start as a LtCol.


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

Another question: What about vitality points? We get max at first. What about the other levels?


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Page 282 of the book I have says that Officers start at Major with Captain and below used by NPCs. So if I took the Promotion feat, I would start as a LtCol.



 Well holy crap. Thanks for noticing that, reveal. I'll let e1ven know. Good eye!  Yep, Lt. Colonel revel.
That puts Jaeden at Technical Seargant, and me at Grade 3. Sweet.

- Kemrain the Programmed Not to Know.

EDIT: Y'know, my speciality allows me to be payed as an Officer or a Specialist. I have no idea why I chose specialist. I'll be a Major, instead. O-4 for me.

- Major Kemrain.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Another question: What about vitality points? We get max at first. What about the other levels?



 Average for all levels after 1, and keep in mind the .5's, as they'll add up every odd level.

As a Fixer 4 with a 10 Con, I'm looking at 21.5, or 21 vitality. If I go Fixer next level, I'll have 26.

- Kemrain the Helpful.


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Average for all levels after 1, and keep in mind the .5's, as they'll add up every odd level.
> 
> As a Fixer 4 with a 10 Con, I'm looking at 21.5, or 21 vitality. If I go Fixer next level, I'll have 26.
> 
> - Kemrain the Helpful.




That's cool. Instead of figuring out the .5's, I would recommend using the table in the bottom right-hand corner on page 198 of the DMG. For example, a Soldier, having d12 HD, would get 6 HP at even levels and 7 HP at odd levels.

Oh, and what's a Fixer? I don't see it in the main rulebook.


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well holy crap. Thanks for noticing that, reveal. I'll let e1ven know. Good eye!  Yep, Lt. Colonel revel.
> That puts Jaeden at Technical Seargant, and me at Grade 3. Sweet.
> 
> - Kemrain the Programmed Not to Know.




Turns out that if I did take Promtion I would be a Colonel. I start as a Major and, by being a Soldier 2/Pointman 2, I get a total of 5 gear picks. That's more than 4, so I get a promotion automatically to LtCol. If I took the feat, I would be a full-bird Colonel.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> That's cool. Instead of figuring out the .5's, I would recommend using the table in the bottom right-hand corner on page 198 of the DMG. For example, a Soldier, having d12 HD, would get 6 HP at even levels and 7 HP at odd levels.
> 
> Oh, and what's a Fixer? I don't see it in the main rulebook.



 Same thing...

Fixer is a class from Spycraft. It's basically the Rogue class tailored to an espionage game, and it fits Stargate so well I'm suprised they left it out of the book.  Think Scientist/Scout with less outdoors training and more covert training. She'll be stealthy and techy in the repair and disable device sorta ways. 

- Kemrain the Skilled.


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

Here's what I have so far.

Jim "Bubba" Johnson - Colonel (O-6) in the USAF
Height: 6'
Weight: 190#
Age: 35 (worked his way up the ladder quickly)
Class: Soldier3/Pointman2

Str 10 (-2 AF Officer)
Dex 16 (+1 4th level)
Con 12
Int 14 (+2 AF Officer)
Wis 12
Cha 12

VP/WP: 41 / 14 (Toughness)

Inspiration/Education: 6/7

Defense: 15 (haven't picked armor yet)
Initiative: +7

Fort/Ref/Will: 5/6/7

Unarmed/Melee/Ranged attacks: 5/5/7

Skills:
Bluff +8
Bureaucracy +11
Concentration +6
Demolitions +5
Diplomacy +11
Intimidate +10
Knowledge (Military History) +5
Listen +3
Move Silently +5
Pilot +7
Sense Motive +3
Spot +3
Survival +4
Tumble +5

Gear Picks/Resource Points: 5/2

Feats and Special Abilities:
Persuasive (1st)
Quick Draw (1st)
Speed Trigger (1st Bonus)
Promotion (1st Bonus Style)
Toughness (3rd)
Quick Reload (2nd level Soldier Bonus)
Armor Group (Light, Medium, Heavy)
Weapon Group (Hurled, Melee, Handgun, Rifle, Tactical)

DR 1/-
Accurate (pg. 167)


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Here's what I have so far.
> 
> Jim "Bubba" Johnson - Colonel (O-6) in the USAF
> Height: 6'
> ...




That's a good start, but I'd give him another level. If you're our team lead, we want you to have some experience. 
Start him at 5 for now, and let's see how it looks. (Yes, I know Kemrain said 6 above, but let's examine at 5 first 



> Str 10 (-2 AF Officer)
> Dex 16 (+1 4th level)
> Con 12
> Int 14 (+2 AF Officer)
> ...




Low Strength, but good build out. The dex will come in handy. What sort of weapons is he accoustomed to?



> VP/WP: 33 / 3 (Toughness)



Tough character  

Wounds would probably be 15, since it's con + those 3.




> Skills:
> Bluff +8
> Bureaucracy +10
> Concentration +4
> ...



Interesting that Bluff and Diplomacy are so high. Are those class skills for Soldier/Pointman?
The fact that you have bluff, Move/hide, and a decent intimidate is giving me ideas. We may end up with some interesting stealth missions.

-Colin


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 3, 2005)

> Computers: 14 [ max ranks = level + 10 for "PhD".
> + 2 "Mathematical Genius" (Also, threat on 19-20)
> + 4 Intelligence
> ---
> 20




Wowsa!
OK, you're the electronics/computers guy. A droid from Starwars would have a hard time competiting 

Even though you have a hgih score, it's still going to take some getting used to on Alien ships. While you're amazing at Earth tech, keep in mind you'll take a slight penalty on Asguard technology and the like until you're slightly more familiar.



> Recon, intelligence, and communications are very, veryvery covered.




Are you taking these, or are you saying that they are covered elsewhere?
-Colin


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> That's a good start, but I'd give him another level. If you're our team lead, we want you to have some experience.
> Start him at 5 for now, and let's see how it looks. (Yes, I know Kemrain said 6 above, but let's examine at 5 first




Updated to 5th above.



> Low Strength, but good build out. The dex will come in handy. What sort of weapons is he accoustomed to?




He's use ranged weapons more than anything else. He's the guy who would rather use a rifle or a machine gun than have to go hand-to-hand.



> Tough character
> 
> Wounds would probably be 15, since it's con + those 3.




Whoops! Changed that to 14 (Con bonus + 2 from Toughness to WP)



> Interesting that Bluff and Diplomacy are so high. Are those class skills for Soldier/Pointman?




They are for Pointman but not for Soldier. But I made them class skills with my Air Force Officer "make 3 cross-class skills into class-skills" option.



> The fact that you have bluff, Move/hide, and a decent intimidate is giving me ideas. We may end up with some interesting stealth missions.
> 
> -Colin




Works for me.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 3, 2005)

Ashley Wolfe, Specialist Grade 3, formerly of the NID.
Height: 5'4"
Weight: 120#
Age: 23 (father in the NID assured quick promotion)
Class: Fixer 4

Str 10 (-2 NID Operative)
Dex 15 (+1 4th level)
Con 10
Int 18 (+2 NID Operative)
Wis 12
Cha 12

VP/WP: 21 / 10

Inspiration/Education: 5/8

Defense: 17 
Initiative: +4

Fort/Ref/Will: 2/6/2

Unarmed/Melee/Ranged attacks: 3/3/5

Skills:
Appraise +4 [0 Ranks, + 4 Intelligence]
Balance +7 (+9) [5 Ranks, + 2 Dexterity, (+2 Synnergy to equilibrium checks from Tumble)]
Bluff +8 [7 Ranks, +1 Charima]
Boating +2 [0 Ranks, +2 Dexterity]
Bureaucracy +1 [0 Ranks, +1 Charisma]
Climb +0 (+1) [0 Ranks, +0 Strength, (+1 Gear bonus from Combat Boots when good foot traction would be helpful.)]]
Computers +4 (+1) (+3) [0 Ranks, 4 Intelligence, (+1 Power Rating from PDA, +3 Power Rating from Desktop Computer.)]
Concentration +1 [0 Ranks, +1 Wisdom]
Demolitions +5 [1 Rank, +4 Intelligence]
Diplomacy +1 [0 Ranks, +1 Charisma]
Disguise +1 [0 Ranks, +1 Charisma]
Driver +2 [0 Ranks, +2 Dexterity]
Electronics +11 [7 Ranks, +4 Intelligence]
Escape Artist +2 [0 Ranks, +2 Dexterity]
First Aid +1 [0 Ranks, +1 Wisdom]
Forgery +4 [0 Ranks, + 4 Intelligence]
Gather Information +1 [0 Ranks, +1 Charisma]
Hide +9 [7 Ranks, +2 Dexterity]
Innuendo +1 (+3) [0 Ranks, +1 Wisdom, (+2 Synnergy to sending a coded message from Bluff)]
Intimidate +2/+3 [0 Ranks, +0/1 Strength/Charisma, +2 Synnergy from Bluff]
Jump +5 [5 Ranks, +0 Strength]
Knowledge (Alien Technology) +7 [1 Rank, + 4 Intelligence, +2 Speciality]
Knowledge (Ancients) +7 [1 Rank, + 4 Intelligence, +2 Speciality]
Knowledge (Goa'uld) +7 [1 Rank, + 4 Intelligence, +2 Speciality]
Knowledge (Military Technology) +7 [1 Rank, + 4 Intelligence, +2 Speciality]
Languages +4 [0 Ranks, + 4 Intelligence]
Listen +8 [7 Ranks +1 Wisdom]
Mechanics +11 [5 Ranks, + 4 Intelligence, +2 Speciality]
Move Silently +9 [7 Ranks, +2 Dexterity]
Open Lock +9 [7 Ranks, +2 Dexterity]
Perform +1 [0 Ranks, +1 Charisma]
Search +10 [6 Ranks, +4 Intelligence]
Sense Motive +1 [0 Ranks, +1 Wisdom]
Slight of Hand +5 (+7) [+3 Ranks, +2 Dexterity, (+2 Synnergy to Prestidigitation and Unbuckle checks from Bluff]]
Sport +0/+2 [0 Ranks, +0/2 Strength/Dexterity]
Spot +8 [7 Ranks +1 Wisdom]
Swim +0 [0 Ranks, +0 Strength]
Tumble +11 [7 Ranks, +2 Dexterity, +2 Synnergy from Balance and Jump]

Gear Picks/Resource Points: 3/4(+3)

Feats and Special Abilities:
Dextrous* (Fixer 1)
Procure (Fixer 1)
Advanced Technology (1st Bonus Species)
Talented: Mechanics (1st Level)
Evasion (Fixer 2)
Martial Arts (3rd Level)
Sneak Attack 1d6 (Fixer 3)
Uncanny Dodge (Fixer 4)
Armor Group (Light)
Weapon Group (Hurled, Melee, Handgun, Rifle)

Languages:
English*
Goa'uld*
Latin*
American Sign Language*
Morse Code*

Projected expendature of Resource Points:
H&K SOCOM Intar pistol with integral laser sight and whisperlock, or
Zat'nic'tel


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ashley Wolfe, Major (O-3) in the USAF, formerly of the NID.
> Height: 5'4"
> Weight: 120#
> Age: 23 (father in the NID assured quick promotion)
> Class: Fixer 4




Looks good. 

Although, if we want to be a tad bit realistic, you'll want to change your age. You have to have a bachelors degree in order to join the Air Force as an officer, so you couldn't join until at least 21, and you have to be in the military at least 3 years to get Captain. After that, the "knowing people" part kicks in. In order for 23 to work, she would have had to be one of those brilliant kids who went to college at age 14 or 16 and joined the AF at 18 after getting her degree. She hit Captain at 21 and got Major at 23 (which is really quick).

And, yes, I grew up in an USAF family and was in the USAF myself for 7 years.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 3, 2005)

I agree with Reveal.. 25-27 makes a bit more sense. You're still young, but not Wesley Crusher Young.

Edit- Also, just to clarify, since you didn't spell it out. Ashley is a woman, right?

-Colin


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Looks good.
> 
> Although, if we want to be a tad bit realistic, you'll want to change your age. You have to have a bachelors degree in order to join the Air Force as an officer, so you couldn't join until at least 21, and you have to be in the military at least 3 years to get Captain. After that, the "knowing people" part kicks in. In order for 23 to work, she would have had to be one of those brilliant kids who went to college at age 14 or 16 and joined the AF at 18 after getting her degree. She hit Captain at 21 and got Major at 23 (which is really quick).
> 
> And, yes, I grew up in an USAF family and was in the USAF myself for 7 years.



 I'll probably up her age, but I'm curious if you know anythign about the ranking in the NID, reveal. I'm still tossing that part of the backstory in the air, as I'm not familiar with ranking and transferral and such.

I put her down as an Airforce officer because she works for SGC now, no longer the NID, though she gained her status through that organization. How do their ranks work? they do have rank like the branches of the military, I'm pretty sure, because Maybourne has a rank title. Though, he could have gotten it from service in another branch. How does this work? 

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'll probably up her age, but I'm curious if you know anythign about the ranking in the NID, reveal. I'm still tossing that part of the backstory in the air, as I'm not familiar with ranking and transferral and such.
> 
> I put her down as an Airforce officer because she works for SGC now, no longer the NID, though she gained her status through that organization. How do their ranks work? they do have rank like the branches of the military, I'm pretty sure, because Maybourne has a rank title. Though, he could have gotten it from service in another branch. How does this work?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.




The NID is a civilian branch of the government. Colonel Mayborne worked for them, which put a civilian in charge of him, but he was still in the USAF so he still followed the same AF protocols and rank structures.

If you're a civilian, you have civilian "ranks" that start out GS-#, the higher the #, the higher your "rank."


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 3, 2005)

The National Intelligence Division doesn't exist outside of SG1. That, or it's so secret that no one knows anything about it 

The CIA page says you need to be 18 to join, though. http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/cia_today/ciatoday_07.shtml

The CIA has an internship program with colleges, but the NID wouldn't.. They're too secretive. 

If you joined NID at 18, you'd still need to get a college degree before joining the AF..


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 3, 2005)

Reveal, I think her idea is to be former NID.. To have joined there because of where Daddy was, but then join the USAF with the particularintention of joining the SGC.

The more I think about it, the more worried I am about this timetable  For you to be working on Alien tech at the NID, you would have had to be there in the last 3 years.. That's not much time to join the USAF, and then get promoted up twice.

Maybe we should keep you at a lower rank in the USAF, or a civillian.
-Colin


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> Reveal, I think her idea is to be former NID.. To have joined there because of where Daddy was, but then join the USAF with the particularintention of joining the SGC.
> 
> The more I think about it, the more worried I am about this timetable  For you to be working on Alien tech at the NID, you would have had to be there in the last 3 years.. That's not much time to join the USAF, and then get promoted up twice.
> 
> ...




Or she can just be older. With an INT of 18, she could be someone who went to school at an early age, possibly 16 or 17, and finished her degree in 2 to 3 years. So, let's say, she gets the degree at age 20. Join the NID, because of Daddy, and stay there for 4 years (or at least 3) to be 24. Then she is in the military for 4 years (3 to make Captain and 1 to make Major because of Daddy) and she's 28. It's plausible. Highly unlikely in the "real" world but this is Stargate, not the real world. 

Or, another thought, she joins NID at 18 and works with them while getting her degree by age 22. Joins the AF and makes Major by 26.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 3, 2005)

The more I think about it,the more I'm leaning towards dropping the Officer part, as it's having a hard time fiting the backstory and the mechanical benefits aren't as great as I thought they'd be.  I had been under the impression that the NID was military, or at least quasi-military, but if it's just a civilian branch of the government then It would probably be more sense-making to be a sivilian specialist.

- Kemrain the "I Could Keep the Age that Way, Too."


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

I didn't know exactly what the NID was on the show (civilian or military), so I went here: http://www.gateworld.net/omnipedia/index.shtml


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I didn't know exactly what the NID was on the show (civilian or military), so I went here: http://www.gateworld.net/omnipedia/index.shtml



 Great resource, reveal. Thanks for the link.

- Kemrain the Edit-ful.


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Great resource, reveal. Thanks for the link.
> 
> - Kemrain the Greatful.




That should be "grateful." 

- reveal the Picky


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 3, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can take the warrior/translator spot. I will need someone else to write up the character. I don't have the book.



 reveal, you and I should help Aeson make a character. A soldier Ployglot seems to be in order, though, Aeson, if you have any other ideas feel free to spit them out. What can you tell us about concept? We'll have a much easier time making you a character if you can give us some info.

- Kemrain the Helpful.


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> reveal, you and I should help Aeson make a character. A soldier Ployglot seems to be in order, though, Aeson, if you have any other ideas feel free to spit them out. What can you tell us about concept? We'll have a much easier time making you a character if you can give us some info.
> 
> - Kemrain the Helpful.




Works for me.

Aeson, here are the basic classes for humans and a quick description of each.

*Explorer* - React quickly to danger, and possess an intuitive knack for dealing with the unknown. Their daring and enthusiasm ensure that their team can make the critical leaps beyond logic that often make all the difference in the world.

*Pointman* - Enhance the talents of their teammates and are also the most versatile members of an SG team.

*Scientist* - Providing expert technical assistance and creative problem-solving skills, they ensure that a team can discern the best course of actions even in the most complex situations.

*Scout* - Masters of primitive tools and techniques - as well as the latest survival gear - ensure the team lives long enough to reach its goals and comes back alive to report its findings.

*Soldier* - The muscle of any team, soldiers are trained to do one thing and do it extremely well - eliminate everything and everyone who gets in the team's way.

If you're going to be a warrior/translator, I suggest a Soldier/Scientist multiclass character.

Also, you can download the character sheet here: http://www.stargatesg1rpg.com/resources/stargate_character_sheet.pdf

That will give you an idea of the skills and other things you'll need. You can ask questions off  of it.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 4, 2005)

I also suggest a Soldier/Scientist multiclass build. 2 levels of Scientist will grant you a PhD, which lets one of your Int-based skills's rank cap go from Level +3 to Level +10. This way, at 4th level, you could have 14 ranks in Languages, and speak 14+ different earth languages. That's pretty crazy good. Hence my use of the term polyglot.

If you don't care to be so combat-ey, after all, Scientist/Explorer or Scientist/Scout or Scientist Pointman make great combos, too.  Other than Shootin' and Talkin', what do you think your character would be good at?

- Kemrain the Progressive.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 4, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ashley Wolfe, Specialist Grade 3, formerly of the NID.
> 
> Languages:
> English*
> ...




Point of order.

Morse Code is merely an alphabet, not a language. It shouldn't take a language slot to know it. I'd say a Knowledge at the very most. Additionally, AFAIK all military personnel IRL are taught Morse in basic training.


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

Jaeden said:
			
		

> Point of order.
> 
> Morse Code is merely an alphabet, not a language. It shouldn't take a language slot to know it. I'd say a Knowledge at the very most. Additionally, AFAIK all military personnel IRL are taught Morse in basic training.




Not sure about where Morse Code belongs, but we weren't taught Morse Code in Basic. Only communications personnel need to learn Morse Code and that's a whole different school.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 4, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Survival (Jungle) +2
> Survival (Forest) +2
> Survival (Desert) +2



Check out the Errata for the corebook, reveal, Survival isn't a focus skill anymore. You have 6 ranks in Survival, not 2/2/2. Or, you can respend them. Your choice.

- Kemrain the Watched by E1ven.


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Check out the Errata for the corebook, reveal, Survival isn't a focus skill anymore. You have 6 ranks in Survival, not 2/2/2. Or, you can respend them. Your choice.
> 
> - Kemrain the Watched by E1ven.




Thanks! I didn't know there was errata as there was nothing for download on the official page. For those of you who don't know where it's at, go here: http://www.alderac.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11352


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 4, 2005)

Jaeden said:
			
		

> Point of order.
> 
> Morse Code is merely an alphabet, not a language. It shouldn't take a language slot to know it. I'd say a Knowledge at the very most. Additionally, AFAIK all military personnel IRL are taught Morse in basic training.





			
				reveal said:
			
		

> Not sure about where Morse Code belongs, but we weren't taught Morse Code in Basic. Only communications personnel need to learn Morse Code and that's a whole different school.



I'm aware of what Morse Code is, and I know it does't usually take a language slot, but I could think of nothing else that fit and I talked e1ven into the idea of Morse Code Fluency. Speak/Read/Write morse code, at high speeds, and all.  Useful, and better than throwing a language slot away.  I know you probably don't need to blow a skill point to know it, but I was going for a better than average comprehension.

- Kemrain the Native Morse Code Speaker.


----------



## Aeson (Aug 4, 2005)

Sorry. PC troubles. I'm  the computer wiz in my family and everytime I try to fix one I only make it worse. 

Anyway, I was thinking a soldier first and foremost. He always had a knack for understanding languages but never took the time to learn to speak them. After joining the AF, they noticed his aptitude with languages and enrolled him in school(I'm not sure what the AF school for it would be). I thought with his skills with a gun and languages the SGC would take him in a heart beat.

I still need to work on concept but this is a start.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 4, 2005)

That sounds good.. But I'll remind you that you don't need to be in the Airforce. If you want to go soldier, you could certainly be a marine, or Army specialist. 

With the languages, I'd go for a lot of things that might seem obscure. Ancient Egyptian, for one. Ancient Greek, Mayan, Slavic languages, a Indic language. Maybe even a few things like Viteliu..

Basically, take stuff so that when I send to you an X-derived planet, you have a decent chance of being able to speak with them. I'm not going to say everyone speaks English, like they do in later seasons of SG1.. More like the Movie and Pilot, Children of the Gods.. 
When they went to Abydos, Daniel Jackson had to work to learn and speak their language. Expect to do that.

I think the way I'll handle it is approximately as follows- 


The tall man approaches the camp, seeing the glint of your weapon. As he approaches, he grins, speaking- _È sopportato con il nemico che gli dà il lavoro del commesso della copia il fatto che nell'attenzione nella necessità._

Aeson, you roll a 15 on your languages check.
[sblock]He is speaking in a romance derived language, but it seems to have taken on a slightly harsher tone than your used to. Thinking about it for a second or two, you're pretty sure he wants some sort of paperwork from you. [/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Aug 4, 2005)

Army could be cool. I thought SGC was mostly Airforce.  I'm not hardnosed enough to be a marine. I'll see if I can put together a list of languages.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 4, 2005)

The Army could certainly be interesting. While the SGC is an Airforce operation, they draw people from the different military branches where necessary. They know they don't have expertise everywhere, are glad to take assistance where offered. 

In case anyone is wondering, the end of season 3/beginning of Season 4 takes place in late 1999. We've got the big Y2k coming up soon 

-Colin


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> The Army could certainly be interesting. While the SGC is an Airforce operation, they draw people from the different military branches where necessary.




Ya. We could always use a bullet-stopper.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 4, 2005)

Born on December 2nd in 1975, Ashley Megan Wolfe was the only child of Henry and Sarah Wolfe. Her early life was happy, spent mostly with her mother, a housewife, while her father worked first as a Leiutenant Colonel in the United States Air Force and later as a member of the N.I.D. Henry, Hank to his friends, was rarely at home, being overeas or otherwise occupid much of the time, and Ashley had a very tenuous relationship with him for many years, barely knowing the man who would come into her home at odd hours and kiss her mother.

As a young girl Ashley was occupied with gymnastics, competing regionally, nationally, and eventually qualifying to train for the olympics. Her olympian career was cut short, however, when at the age of eleven her mother died of breast cancer. Depression conquered her life, her only solace being, of all things, her father's old HAM radio and electronics equipment. She stopped caring about her schooling, her intelect the only thing keeping her from falling behind.

She managed to rekindle her relationship with her father a few years later when he tried to get her attention through his HAM radio. They became closer, and he convinced her to apply herself to her schoolwork, prompting her to start and finish highschool, and complete bachelor's degrees in electrical and mechanical engineering years early.

By the time she was ninteen her father had gotten her a position working for the N.I.D.'s technical division, and she was granted high security clearance by her father pulling strings. While she enjoyed the new challenges, she resented her father's meddling and the way her much older colleagues reguarded her as an upstart who got where she was purely by nepotism. To combat her negative image, she volunteered for extra training, and broadened her skill base as a covert engineer and sabotuer for the N.I.D.'s counterintelligence department.

Always struggling against her colleagues' and superiors' views that she was undeserving of her position, she constantly strove to go above and beyond their expectations and excel where others merely met them. She volunteered for every task she thought she was capable of, constantly trying to prove that she couldn't bite off more than she could chew.
It was one of these times when, with a few strings pulled by her father, she got security clearance to Area 51, to work on classified aircraft. It was there where she got her first exposure to Goa'uld technology.

Being one of the youngest people ever to be granted clearance to Area 51, officials were reluctant to introduce Ashley to the alien threat, but her technical expertise was too useful to be ignored. She worked with other technicians discovering how Goa'uld weapons and technology worked, eventually perfecting how to modify goa'uld intar weapons and aiding in the reverse engineering of the Death Glider for the preliminary work on the X-301. To facilitate her research she was taught the Goa'uld language as soon as Daniel Jackson could complie enough of it. 

Eventually, her technical expertise and knowledge of alien technology granted her a visit from a man named Colonel Maybourne who offered her the chance to assist a real SG team in the field, off planet. She jumped at the chance, and helped them with repairs to a strange piece of alien technology. Once she returned to earth, she frantically searched through the SG teams' field reports to see which team she had worked with, only to find that none of them were a match. Frustrated, she went to an SGC contact and asked about the team, learning that she hadn't assisted a legitimate stargate team at all, but a rogue N.I.D. team stealing technology.

Bringing together all the evidence she could collect to the SGC she offered her case, and her services, to General Hammond. While she was detained and her facts checked, she was questioned about her motives and previous experience with the N.I.D. and Maybourne. Sensing the hostility towards her employers, she answered truthfully, knowing that her employment with the N.I.D. was surely close to an end when Maybourne discovered her trechery. To her suprise, she was offered a position as an on-sight technician in the SGC; General Hammond knew better than to pass over a talented operative who already knew a great deal about the SGC and had shown loyalty to the organization.

She got a second chance to get through the gate when she volunteered for a technical position in a team that was down a member, temporarily replacing an army technicain who was in the infirmary. Proving herself capable again, she offered her services as a regular team member, and has recently passed the screening tests necessary.

- Kemrain the "Longwinded."


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

Jim Johnson, "Bubba" to his friends, was born into an Army family. As a child, he traveled the world extensively, never settling down in one place for too long. He enjoyed the travel and was excited to see new places and meet new people.

When he turned 18, he decided to join the Air Force. He received very good grades in school and decided he wanted to do more than just be an Army grunt, like his father. After a few months of getting the crap assignments, he decided it would be better to be an officer because "they do less and get paid more."

He entered the Boot Strap program and, after getting his degree and graduating with a 4.0 GPS, was promoted to 2nd Lieutenant. He decided that piloting was something he was interested in, but his degree in Communications limited him. He can fly well but he never got to be the chance to be a fighter pilot. Instead, he became a Communications officer, responsible for his men in the field being able to contact others for support in hostile situations.

He became extremely good at his job and quickly rose in rank. He has seen action in the Grenada, the Gulf War and Kosovo. He was always seen as a leader who had your back in a fight, willing to lay down suppressing fire or take a bullet for you, and someone who could talk a tense situation out and help everyone relax. His motto has always been "know your enemy and know thyself."

2 years ago, Col O'Neal contacted him about leading a team on a recon mission. He asked where they were going, but Jack told him to come to "the mountain" and he'd explain everything.
Bubba was in awe when told of the Stargate and utterly silent when it was shown to him. After the shock wore off, he found himself excited at the possibility of going "off-world." But he knows it can be dangerous. He expects his troops to follow his orders because when you don't, people die.

"Regard your soldiers as your children, and they will follow you into the deepest valleys. Look on them as your own beloved sons, and they will stand by you even unto death!" - Sun Tzu, the Art of War


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm having a hard time picking gear. Should I pick gear or just wait for missions? Do I buy personal stuff? If so, what page is that on? It's really confusing me.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 4, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm having a hard time picking gear. Should I pick gear or just wait for missions? Do I buy personal stuff? If so, what page is that on? It's really confusing me.



 Ah, Gear.. I love gear...

I had a hell of a time figuring it out! Let's see here, you're a Colonel, right? 0-6.. You get lots of toys!

All characters recieve the standard SG Team bundle, with a MP5A3 instead of an FN P90, given that we don't see P90's much until partway into the 4th season. Just as well, too, because the MP5 is an awsome weapon, and I doubt we'll need the Armor Piercing quality of the P90 right away.

all characters recieve a Mission bundle, based on the type of mission to which he is currently assigned. The GM will give suggestons, and sometimes requirements, but we should have some choice in what we bring, because it dictates how we'll complete our mission.

As a colonel, you are awarded 1 Duty bundle, and 1 Duty or weapon bundle, a bonus Gear Pick (Don't forget that you get your charisma bonus in free gear picks, too!), as well as 3 personal bundles. Personal bundles are not usually brought through the gate, and represent what you have either at home or in your quarters on the base (though some thigns can be brought and it is also possible to smuggle things through, but there is a quarentine on earth goods passing through the gate and everything must be documented carefully when it is brought through.)

Gear picks may be spent to either 'buy' gear (on a mission by mission basis) or upgrade gear with mods or improvements (like addding a supressor and laser sight to a pistol).  Gear picks are never shared and may only benefit you (though once we're through the gate it's stupid to say we can't lend eachother thigns for a bit.) Resource points are used to get advance team reports, drone use, gate traffic priority, emergency training, and alien devices. (Ashley has 3 bonus resource points that can *only* be spent on alien devices, so she'll usually be armed with either a Zat or an Intar. It's good to be Ex-N.I.D.)  

- Kemrain the Well Equipped.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 4, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Resource points are used to get advance team reports, drone use, gate traffic priority, emergency training, and alien devices.
> 
> - Kemrain the Well Equipped.




I can see Julian working like the Eagles kids in the old 80's flick _Iron Eagle_... hacking into the Air Force networks to 'acquire' the necessary clearance/stuff for whatever trouble we get ourselves into...


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 4, 2005)

Jaeden said:
			
		

> I can see Julian working like the Eagles kids in the old 80's flick _Iron Eagle_... hacking into the Air Force networks to 'acquire' the necessary clearance/stuff for whatever trouble we get ourselves into...



 Keep in mind you're not the only one with a 20+ to Computers, and if you get caught, you're in deep . You could probably pull it off, once, but gear is somethign they pay lots of attention to, and if you got something suspicious, they'd look into it. Carefully.

You might want to keep your 1337 haxxor skillz honed on the badguys, and not piss off your commanders, or you'll end up in the brig eventually, I'm sure.

- Kemrain the Warning, But not Discouraging.


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You might want to keep your 1337 haxxor skillz honed on the badguys, and not piss off your commanders...




Or Bubba.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 4, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Or Bubba.



 You mean Colonel Johnson? Look, unless he orders me to, I'm not calling *anyone* bubba... And maybe not even if he *does* order me to... Yeesh!

- Kemrain the Anti-Bubba.


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You mean Colonel Johnson? Look, unless he orders me to, I'm not calling *anyone* bubba... And maybe not even if he *does* order me to... Yeesh!
> 
> - Kemrain the Anti-Bubba.




Yes, Colonel Johnson. 

But most civilians don't refer to military members by their rank. So he will say "Call me Bubba" and if you don't want to, fine, you can call him Colonel Johnson.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 4, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Yes, Colonel Johnson.
> 
> But most civilians don't refer to military members by their rank. So he will say "Call me Bubba" and if you don't want to, fine, you can call him Colonel Johnson.



 "Yes.. Sir...."

- Kemrain the Hesitant.


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

*Character Sheet*

I found a nice, fillable character sheet here: http://www.stargatesg1rpg.com/resources/stargate_character_sheet_interactive.pdf

Since I have the full version of Acrobat, I was able to type it up and save it. I stil haven't gotten my gear together but everything else is pretty much taken care of.

http://www.rpgcentric.com/files/sg/Col_Johnson.pdf

If anyone else wants to use the sheet and save it somewhere, you can e-mail it to me to host it.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 4, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I found a nice, fillable character sheet here: http://www.stargatesg1rpg.com/resources/stargate_character_sheet_interactive.pdf
> 
> Since I have the full version of Acrobat, I was able to type it up and save it. I stil haven't gotten my gear together but everything else is pretty much taken care of.
> 
> ...



 The copy of acrobat I have here won't support it, but at home it should. Given that e1ven and I practically live together, and will eventually, I'll just make manual entry paper sheets for our characters and give those to him. she skills section is gonna be a bitch, because no one spelled out where those bonuses came from, but I'll manage.

Stargate always has bonuses coming out of all sorts of crazy places.

- Kemrain the Busy.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 4, 2005)

So, reveal, any ideas as to what sorts personal bundles Jim might be going for? Which duty bundles he's most likley to take? What weapon bundles he has his eyes on? What he's going to spend his 7 Gear Picks on? (Yes, 7. 5 from class, 1 from Charisma bonus, and one from his rank. e1ven and I went over the rank system and found some obvious typos. Why would a captain get +1 gear picks, while a major, a lt. colonel and a colonel don't? That's preposterous! Typo. You have 7 gear picks.)

- Kemrain the Curious.

EDIT: Going over his 'sheet' I've found a discrepancy. If his BAB is 4, then his unarmed/melee attack bonus should be 4, not 5. Is there another bonus I'm missing that only applies to melee combat?

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, reveal, any ideas as to what sorts personal bundles Jim might be going for? Which duty bundles he's most likley to take? What weapon bundles he has his eyes on?
> 
> - Kemrain the Curious.
> 
> ...




Not sure on bundles yet; still looking. That was an error on my part. I input his STR at 12 and it should have been 10. It's been updated.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 4, 2005)

If you'd like to coordinate.. Ash is taking the Mr. Fixit bundle and the Technophile bundle.She only has 3 Gear picks, so armor is pretty much out of the question, so she'll probably be spending them on things like nightvision goggles and a supressor for the Intar she'll be packing at every opportunity. Then again, getting superior tools for a +2 to Electronics or Mechanics would be useful, too.

Pity we can't share Gear Picks. Resource oints, however, we *can* share. Getting a F.R.E.D. could be useful for carrying gear on occasion, especially if we're each taking 3-4 bundles with us.

- Kemrain the Suggestive.

EDIT: Jim might care to invest in Kevlar BDU's for 6 Gear Picks. They weigh 15lbs, reduce your speed by 5, and have a -2 ACP, but they grant 1 point of defense and 5 of DR (6 for him, with his DR ability). If you get a ballistic helmet, too, it offers +2 to defense in exchange for 1 additional Gear Pick, a 1 higher ACP and 4lbs of weight. That would be +3 Defense and +5 DR for a -3 ACP -5 feet of speed and 19lbs of weight. Could be very worth it in a combat situation.

- Kemrain the Protector.


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

I've picked a few bundles. I'm still confused as hell as to how gear is given out/purchased/taken/I got no clue.  :\ 

As a starting character, I get: 1 duty bundle, 1 duty _or_ 1 weapon bundle, 3 personal bundles, and 6 gear picks (this includes my CHA bonus). I picked a duty bundle (Commander) and 3 personal bundles (Gun Enthusiast, Historian, and Professional). I still need to pick 1 duty or weapon bundle. What do I do with gear picks? How are they used?

Edit: How do you pick a weapon or armor to have?


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 4, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I've picked a few bundles. I'm still confused as hell as to how gear is given out/purchased/taken/I got no clue.  :\
> 
> As a starting character, I get: 1 duty bundle, 1 duty _or_ 1 weapon bundle, 3 personal bundles, and 6 gear picks (this includes my CHA bonus). I picked a duty bundle (Commander) and 3 personal bundles (Gun Enthusiast, Historian, and Professional). I still need to pick 1 duty or weapon bundle. What do I do with gear picks? How are they used?
> 
> Edit: How do you pick a weapon or armor to have?



Heheheh. And to think that yesterday I was going to ask *you* for clarafication. I can explain this.

You're off duty, so you have your Personal bundles. These are owned by you, and the SGC has no say over them. 

When you go on duty and load up for a mission, you recieve your other bundles. The SG Team Member bundle is default, and it can be found on page 287. The only modificaton to this bundle is the weapon. We're in end of season 3, beginning of season 4, so FN P90 submachineguns's aren't standard issue. Instead you recieve a H&K MP5 submachinegun, similar but not quite the same.

Then you have a mission bundle, and this will vary per mission. This is assigned to you by the SGC, and it can either be chosen for you or you can requisition a different one, if you think you could put it to better use. Everyone gets a mission bundle appropriate for the mission, and it, along with all other bundles save personal bundles, are turned into the SGC at the end of a mission, prior to debriefing.

Duty bundles are returned at the end of a mission, and are given to team members at loadout. You have some leeway with these, and they're used to make sure you have the equipment you need to do 'your thing' on a mission. Ashley would probably go for somethign with electronics and mechanics kits or a set of lockpicks, if it was a stealthy mission.

Weapons bundles are a great way to get your hands on more firepower, and only Officers and Enlisted men get these. Need claymores? There's a bundle. Need to snipe? Got your bundle right here. Need to take on a tank? The Anti-armor bundle is your friend. All weapons bundles are returned to the SGC upon completion of a mission.

Personal bundles, again, are the things your character owns. The SGC doesn't like to let you bring them through the gate without their say so, and even then they need to be catalogued and decontaminated and all sorts of things. It's easier just to get what you need in a duty or mission bundle than to bring personal items through, those are for on-world missions for the most part. (Ash will try to convince the SGC to let her bring her PDA with her, to replace notebooks and such, especially since it gives a +1 to computers checks.)

- Kemrain the Explainanatrix


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks! That makes more sense. What about gear picks? How are those used?


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 4, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Thanks! That makes more sense. What about gear picks? How are those used?



Gear Picks are used to get you things that aren't in bundles, like weapons mods, specific firearms that aren't in picks, extra ammo, *armor*, improved tools, specific pieces of equipment, etc. All gear picks are to be used in loadout, and any not spent are wasted. You cannot share them with another character. All items requisitioned with Gear Picks are returned upon completion of the mission.

Read through the lists of equipment, and one of the leftmost collumns is Picks. This is how many Gear Picks each item costs.

- Kemrain the Geared Up.


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Gear Picks are used to get you things that aren't in bundles, like weapons mods, specific firearms that aren't in picks, extra ammo, *armor*, improved tools, specific pieces of equipment, etc. All gear picks are to be used in loadout, and any not spent are wasted. You cannot share them with another character. All items requisitioned with Gear Picks are returned upon completion of the mission.
> 
> Read through the lists of equipment, and one of the leftmost collumns is Picks. This is how many Gear Picks each item costs.
> 
> - Kemrain the Geared Up.




Cool. Then.... I think I should be good to go. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 4, 2005)

Sure.  And I still say you have 7 Gear Picks, because you should get a bonus one from rank. If Captain gets it, you should get it, because you outrank a captain. It makes no sense for Captains to get MORE than Colonels, does it? You get 1 bonus Gear Pick from Rank, 1 from Cha, and 5 from Class. 7.

- Kemrain the Mathtacular.


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sure.  And I still say you have 7 Gear Picks, because you should get a bonus one from rank. If Captain gets it, you should get it, because you outrank a captain. It makes no sense for Captains to get MORE than Colonels, does it? You get 1 bonus Gear Pick from Rank, 1 from Cha, and 5 from Class. 7.
> 
> - Kemrain the Mathtacular.




But Captain is usually for NPCs. I think it's 6, 5 for class and 1 for Cha, but it's a GM call.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 4, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Um... Then doesn't that mean I get promoted again?



 No, because promotions are only calculated by the Gear Picks you get from your classes. If you took 2 levels of Scientist, you'd be promoted, but you need 7 from class to get there.

Otherwise you'd be promoted by having an 18 Charisma, and demoted by taking stat damage!

- Kemrain the Knowledgable.


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No, because promotions are only calculated by the Gear Picks you get from your classes. If you took 2 levels of Scientist, you'd be promoted, but you need 7 from class to get there.
> 
> Otherwise you'd be promoted by having an 18 Charisma, and demoted by taking stat damage!
> 
> - Kemrain the Knowledgable.




Ya, I caught that and edited my last post before you responded.


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sure.  And I still say you have 7 Gear Picks, because you should get a bonus one from rank. If Captain gets it, you should get it, because you outrank a captain. It makes no sense for Captains to get MORE than Colonels, does it? You get 1 bonus Gear Pick from Rank, 1 from Cha, and 5 from Class. 7.
> 
> - Kemrain the Mathtacular.




This is from the errata thread I posted above:



			
				SG Errata said:
			
		

> Officer Gear Picks and Bundles (p. 284)
> 
> The officer gear pick and bundle progression is correct as printed. Note that officers receive extra personal bundles, as they receive better financial compensation than enlisted men or civilians.




So I would not get a +1 gear pick. I get a lot more than the Captain already, so it makes sense I don't get the extra gear pick.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 4, 2005)

If you're alright with that, we'll probably let it stand. I think it's silly to lose things for being promoted, but, hay, I'm a Specialist, not an Officer, what do I care? I get my gear picks regardless. *Shrug*

- Kemrain the Compliant.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 4, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Cool. Then.... I think I should be good to go.
> 
> Thanks again!



Me too. Pity Aeson's not. Let's remedy that soon.

So, can you tell me more about Jim, reveal? I'd like to know him a bit better before we start playing. Ashley'd have read his file, and any mission reports he's filed, so she'd know a lot about him.

Then again, she's public info, too. Being formarly of the N.I.D. there will probably be some prejudice against her. People might think she's an undercover informant, or worse, there to steal technology. She has a lot to do to prove herself to the SGC, and it will (hopefully) come across in her additude.

I can't wait until we actually get a chance to talk in character.

- Kemrain the Anxious.


----------



## Aeson (Aug 4, 2005)

If I'm not ready maybe my character can be that way also. It could be "Ok fella your comin' with us. Ready or not here we go". 


I have the stargate book now but I still don't have the spycraft. I also haven't had the time to look at the book much. I got a call today about a job and inteview on Monday. My mind has been on that today. I can't f this up. 

I can roll with a character that you guys come up with. I'll try to have soem info on him this weekend.


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Me too. Pity Aeson's not. Let's remedy that soon.
> 
> So, can you tell me more about Jim, reveal? I'd like to know him a bit better before we start playing. Ashley'd have read his file, and any mission reports he's filed, so she'd know a lot about him.
> 
> ...




I'll work on more of a background and some scenarios tomorrow.


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> If I'm not ready maybe my character can be that way also. It could be "Ok fella your comin' with us. Ready or not here we go".
> 
> 
> I have the stargate book now but I still don't have the spycraft. I also haven't had the time to look at the book much. I got a call today about a job and inteview on Monday. My mind has been on that today. I can't f this up.
> ...




I'm good with waiting until you're ready. 

And I don't think you need the Spycraft book. I don't have it.


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I can't wait until we actually get a chance to talk in character.
> 
> - Kemrain the Anxious.




Well, can someone create a thread to get talk in character? Maybe the story is we get to know each other first until Aesons character joins us. Then we actual get into mission or plot hooks.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 5, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm good with waiting until you're ready.
> 
> And I don't think you need the Spycraft book. I don't have it.



 It certanly isn't necessary, but it can be helpful to better understand the system and provides feats and classes that aren't in Stargate but can work (ala the Fixer.)

- Kemrain the "Has Spycraft."


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 5, 2005)

Spycraft Lite (the short-short-version) is available free in .pdf on their site.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 5, 2005)

How's this?

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2467935#post2467935

Is there anything you want changed? This lets us do character introductions slowly, and get used to one another...

-Colin


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 5, 2005)

The Rogue's Gallery thread can be found here. 

- Kemrain the Rogue.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 5, 2005)

I like this start we're looking at. Gives us a great way to do character intros, get to know each other better, and get some interaction in while we're not ready to go out yet- to get into voice better.

reveal, what do you think about e1ven's intro?

- Kemrain the Excited.


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I like this start we're looking at. Gives us a great way to do character intros, get to know each other better, and get some interaction in while we're not ready to go out yet- to get into voice better.
> 
> reveal, what do you think about e1ven's intro?
> 
> - Kemrain the Excited.




I like it. I've already posted my first "in-character" dialogue. I'm under the assumption I'm interviewing you in the briefing room next to General Hammonds office.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 5, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I like it. I've already posted my first "in-character" dialogue. I'm under the assumption I'm interviewing you in the briefing room next to General Hammonds office.



 Cool! This should be good. I'll see what I can post for you.

- Kemrain the Pleased.

Okay! I'm digging this! I like Colonel Johnson, too. He's a no nonsense, down to business, give me what I want or leave sorta guy, and I respect that. My first tactic didnt' work so well, so I'll try being a little poetic, and see where that takes me.  I like my analogy.

- Kemrain the Impressed with Game so Far.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 5, 2005)

I can explain the galaxy bit here, reveal.  We know that every gate address the SGC goes to during normal opertions is in the Milky Way because of Jack O'Neil. One time, after having the ancients technological database downloaded into his brain, he built a device that would channel more power through the stargate to open a portal to another galaxy. The Asgard's galaxy, actually. It only worked the one time, but the gate locked the 7th chevron, and engaged the 8th (there are 9 in total- what's the 9th do!?), opening a gate to anothet galaxy.  One time, with the help of a ZPM, the SGC sent a team to Atlantis in the Pagasus galaxy, using the 8th chevron and LOTS of power. The SGC doesn't have the technology or power to run missions to extra-galactic stargates, and would probably be hesitant to do so if they did, because they'd still have to get home through the gate, and would need LOTS of power to do so.

We only visit the Milky Way, but there are billions of gates in this galaxy alone, so we have plenty of options.

- Kemrain the Technical.


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Okay! I'm digging this! I like Colonel Johnson, too. He's a no nonsense, down to business, give me what I want or leave sorta guy, and I respect that. My first tactic didnt' work so well, so I'll try being a little poetic, and see where that takes me.  I like my analogy.
> 
> - Kemrain the Impressed with Game so Far.




I'm glad you like him.


----------



## reveal (Aug 5, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I can explain the galaxy bit here, reveal.  We know that every gate address the SGC goes to during normal opertions is in the Milky Way because of Jack O'Neil. One time, after having the ancients technological database downloaded into his brain, he built a device that would channel more power through the stargate to open a portal to another galaxy. The Asgard's galaxy, actually. It only worked the one time, but the gate locked the 7th chevron, and engaged the 8th (there are 9 in total- what's the 9th do!?), opening a gate to anothet galaxy.  One time, with the help of a ZPM, the SGC sent a team to Atlantis in the Pagasus galaxy, using the 8th chevron and LOTS of power. The SGC doesn't have the technology or power to run missions to extra-galactic stargates, and would probably be hesitant to do so if they did, because they'd still have to get home through the gate, and would need LOTS of power to do so.
> 
> We only visit the Milky Way, but there are billions of gates in this galaxy alone, so we have plenty of options.
> 
> - Kemrain the Technical.




Gotcha. I knew about the episode with Jack hoolking up the power. I just didn't know it was so they could go to another galaxy. 

So that was an error on my part, not the Colonel's. He would know better than that.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 6, 2005)

Kemrain/Reveal: Do you have any problems with Julian posting some in-character internal monologue in the game window? I'm champing at the bit to get into this character and it looks like your interview's gonna take a while.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 6, 2005)

Knock yourself out. We can easily have 2 scenes running concurrently. They do that on TV all the time. e1ven can make sure the timeline gets synched up eventually, if anything actually happens.

- Kemrain the Layed Back.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 6, 2005)

Jaeden said:
			
		

> Kemrain/Reveal: Do you have any problems with Julian posting some in-character internal monologue in the game window? I'm champing at the bit to get into this character and it looks like your interview's gonna take a while.





Go for it. Actually, it might be interesting to see if Julian would be willing to speak to anyone else on the plane.

Besides, it'll be interesting. But we need to flesh out what he knows when. 

We should do the conversation out. He'll be approached by his CO, and told there is a VIP from Washington here to speak with him. He'd be sent directly from what he was doing, without time to clean up, finish up, or get anything.
He'd be sitting in a room, waiting to hear what this is about. You can give me a monolog from here, and I'll reply with the Colonel who comes to speak.

I'm not sure how well the multiple plotthreads in one post will work, but Kemrain's OK with it, and I'm willing to try.

-Colin


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 7, 2005)

Oh. Alright, I'll need to rewrite it then. I was going to do it from the standpoint of, on the plane to Wyoming, not knowing what his assignment is going to be, only that it's at Norad. But I might like your way a little better. 

However, if we're doing it that way, it would probably be easier if you start it off, as his CO at Langley (Colonel George Willingham) pulling him away from his desk. I'll start there, waiting on you to come change my life forever


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 7, 2005)

I can't get the font or font color features of the forum to do anything, either in firefox or internet explorer.

Any suggestions? Does HTML code work?


----------



## reveal (Aug 7, 2005)

Jaeden said:
			
		

> I can't get the font or font color features of the forum to do anything, either in firefox or internet explorer.
> 
> Any suggestions? Does HTML code work?




It does not. Use {COLOR=color from list}text{/COLOR} removing the {}'s and replacing them with []'s.


----------



## Aeson (Aug 7, 2005)

*How about this?*

Arthur McDaniel. Army Linguist. Arthur always had a knack for languages. He could understand them and speak bits and pieces. After joining the Army, they sent him to Linguistics school were he learned to speak several mordern languages and in his free time learned several more dead languages. 

Arthur's skils on the battle field are excellent. He is well versed in many weapons and a skilled martial artist.

His comfort and skill with fighting comes from growing up in rural Georgia. With an gun nut for a dad and three older brothers. He had to learn to shoot and throw a punch at an early age. Arthur took down a 12 point buck when he was 7 years old with one shot. His shoulder was bruised for a week from the rifle. 



I can maybe add to this later. Are you guys still willing to help with the actual character sheet part? If so I think alot of his rank that don't go into speak language should go into spot, search, survival, climb, hide and move silently. Basically skills a hunter should have.   

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 7, 2005)

I don't have the book, so I don't know how much I can help... but anything I can do, I will.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 8, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Arthur McDaniel. Army Linguist. [...]
> 
> I can maybe add to this later. Are you guys still willing to help with the actual character sheet part? If so I think alot of his rank that don't go into speak language should go into spot, search, survival, climb, hide and move silently. Basically skills a hunter should have.
> 
> Any other suggestions?



Sounds to me like a Scout 2/Scientist 2. With a good Dex he'll be decent in combat (He'll have a BAB of 2 with this combo but it will support his skill selection and give him outdoorsey feats and stuff. Though it will reduce his total skillpoints, I suggest starting as a scout, as its first level only ability is useful and Julian already has Professor.)

With the 28 point pointbuy he... Damn, just about everything is useful.  The Army will give +2 Con +2 anything but Con, and some of it's specialities will give a bonus to Survival, which is good for him. I'd love to see Arthur be our outdoorsman and perhapse even combat medic, given his training. A decent wisdom would be good for him. I doubt he'll go more levels of scientist, which isnt a bad thing, so his BAB will rise pretty quick. Do you think he'd be the type who'd specialize in ranged combat feats to represent his skill in combat? Point Blank Shot can make up for his low BAB, and Far Shot will make him much more impressive at great range, not to mention how they open him up for the Sniper PrC at come point, if you're interested. He might want to go some Soldier later, but that doesn't have some of his signature skills as class skills, so, it might not be a great idea.

- Kemrain the Gonna Work Hard on this Later Tonight.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 8, 2005)

Kemrain/E1ven: 

Are you two avoiding AIM on purpose, or is it merely coincidence?


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 8, 2005)

Jaeden said:
			
		

> Kemrain/E1ven:
> 
> Are you two avoiding AIM on purpose, or is it merely coincidence?



 It was e1ven's daddy's birthday, and then we had game, and now he's in bed.

Time to help Aeson!

- Kemrain the Bored and Ready to do Gamestuff.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 8, 2005)

Aeson, given that you want your character to be Army, I figure the Army Macro-specialty would be good for you. Specializations are like race in other d20 games, and it gives you certain benefits. You have a micro-specialty to choose from, too, because not all members of each branch of the service are the same. In the Army, you can be an Officer, a Ranger, a Technician, or an Enlisted Soldier.

For being in the Army, you get:

+2 Constitution, +2 any ability but Con.
+1 Specialty bonus to damage rolls made as a result of the ready action. This bonus increases by +1 per 4 levels (It'd be at +2 now)

Officers get A Specialty bonus to Initiative checks, +1 and +1 every 4 levels, any Basic combat feat, and you're payed as an Officer.

Randers get a +1 and +1 every 4 levels specialty bonus to Move Silently and Survival checks, the feat Combat Instincts (Every time an opponent misses in melee by 5 or more, as long as you're not flat footed you get a free melee attack on them, up to your dex bonus in times per round.), and you can be payed as an officer or an enlisted soldier.

Technicins get their specialty bous to Electronics and Survival, the Electronic Warfare Basics feat (electronics is always a class skill for you and the ECM and signal power ratings of any communications and jamming gear you operate are increased bt +2), and you may be payed as either an Enlisted soldier or a specialist.

Enlisted Recruits get a specialty bonus to Will saves, are payed as enlisted soldiersm and recieve Coolness Under Fire for free (When attacking an opponent who is currently recieving the benefit of a Cover Fire action, your attack check is increased by +2, and when you are targeted by suppressive fire, you only take 1/2 the standard penalty to your attacks and skill checks.

I suggest an Enlisted Army Ranger, as you'd start as a Technical Sergeant, and get lots of weapon choices and Gear picks. He'd start with 6 Gear Picks, plus his charisma modifier (which I don't expect to be too amazingly high, but you never know.)

- Kemrain the Helpful.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 8, 2005)

Contrarily, I'd suggest Ranger.

Check out our team so far.

We have 2 tech heads (Julian, Ashley)
We have 2 fighter types (Johnson, Arthur)
We have 1 rogue type (Ashley) 

If you go Ranger, you can really emphasize the sneakin' and shootin' bit, which makes it a lot easier for you to go sneaking off with Ashley, covering her butt while she works her stealthy magic. 

Enlisted Recruit is OK, but that's a pure-fighter setup. If you can be 90% as good a fighter as the Recruit, and also gain the sneakyness of the Ranger, I think that's the best move for us as a team.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 8, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I suggest an *Enlisted Army Ranger*





			
				Jaeden said:
			
		

> Contrarily, I'd suggest Ranger.



You're agreeing with me, Jaeden. I was merely also suggesting he be enlisted (as opposed to an officer) for the extra weapon choices and gear picks. I agree with you wholeheartedly, and think that a Ranger would be an excelent addition to our team.

- Kemrain the Agreeor.


----------



## Aeson (Aug 8, 2005)

I like the Enlisted Ranger idea. Could it still be possible for the medic with the Ranger? We might need someone with Medic skills.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 8, 2005)

Pardon. I saw "Enlisted R..." and speed-read the rest. That's what happens when you post half-awake.

If you're looking for combat + medic... Kemrain, is there a listing for a guy called a "PJ"? Maybe E1ven and my Air Force friend Jason could put a PrC or something together for one.

PJs are the Air Force version of Rangers. They have all of the fighting/training/parachuting type skills of other Special Forces units, but are also trained medics. Think of them as a paratrooper meets an EMS technician. The Air Force uses them for rescue operations - when a unit is under fire, they show up in a helicopter, provide backup, patch people up and get them out. They are thoroughly bad ass.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 8, 2005)

Medical skills are easily taken care of with ranks in First Aid and Knowledge Boilogy or Medicine. Your classes give 6 and 8 skill points respectively, so you'll have plenty to spend on things like that. What sorts of stats are you looking at Aeson?

Remember, it's a standard 28 point pointbuy and you get +2 Con -2 anythign but Con.

- Kemrain the Helpful.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 8, 2005)

There is Pararescue under the Airforce macro-specialty, and they get a bonus to First aid and Sport checks (parachuting would be under Sport, Skydiving, I'd imagine).  I still think a Ranger makes more sense, as they could easily have medical training. There's also a feat called Bandage (Pararescue gets it free, but it has low prereq's) that you could take that'd give you a bonus to healing folks. It's nice, but not required to be a medical guy.

There's already a Combat MEdic Prestige class that's nice, and I thought he might want to look at th Sniper PrC, as well. That's in the future, though.

- Kemrain the Assistant.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 8, 2005)

You may want to go Ranger, then do your classes.. But at 6th level, consider the Field Medic prestige class. Requirements are:

Character Level 6+
Int 13+
8+ Ranks First Aid.
6+ Ranks Survival
4+ ranks swim
"Bandage" feat

I don't have all the class abilities, etc. in front of me, but that could certainly be a valued addition; in addition, those look like ranks you'd probably take anyway and the skills themselves certainly help in the short term.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 8, 2005)

As a Scout 2/ Scientist 2, Arthur will recieve the following:

BAB: +2
Fort: +3
Ref: +2
Will: +3
Defense: +3
Initiative: +3
Gear Picks: 5
Resource Pts: 3
Class Abilities: Trailblazer (you can spend an action point to lend us the use of any Terrain feat you might have. At 3rd level in scout you'll get a Terrain feat for free, I suggest Track), Stalker (You get free 1 rank in Survival per level of Scout that you take, and you get the outdoorsman feat for free regardless of prereq's), Rough Living (+2 Natural Armor bous to Defense and a +2 competence bonus to saves made against environmental dangers), Learned (one free rank in a knowledge skill per level of Scientist and the Scholarly feat for free), PhD (Max ranks in one Intelligence based skill is increased from level +3 to Level +10. I suggest Languages if you want to be BIG into linguistics, or Knowledge Biology or Knowledge Medicine if you want to be more medical)

He'll also be proficient in everything but Tactical weapons, which reveal can handle for us.

- Kemrain the Assistant.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 8, 2005)

So, reveal, waddaya think of Ashley Wolfe now?

- Kemrain the Impressed with the Interview.


----------



## reveal (Aug 9, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, reveal, waddaya think of Ashley Wolfe now?
> 
> - Kemrain the Impressed with the Interview.




I like her. What I didn't want to happen was to have someone on the team who "played by her own rules" which was the impression I got from your history/description of her and I assumed it would have been in her files. She definitely seems confident without being overly so. I think she would make a good addition to the team.

What do you think of Bubba?


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 9, 2005)

Colonel Johnson is a very frank man. I like that, and Ashley respects it a great deal. She'd rather be the one dancing around the facts, not her leader. He seems capable and confident, and she has a good feeling about her chances. I want to see how he works in the field. I wanna see it *bad*.

Ashley only plays by her own rules when it's safe to do so. If she's the only one effected by her actions. When someone else is effected, and let alone their life, she can follow orders.

She'll disagree with him left and right, and tell him, quite frankly, why he's wrong, but when he gives an order she'll follow it. She's got a mind of her own and a mouth to tell you what she's thinging, though she'll be respectful. If she ever thinks he's THAT wrong, she'll go over his head back at the SGC rather than disobey his orders directly, though I doubt that'll ever come to that.

- Kemrain the Pleased.


----------



## reveal (Aug 9, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Colonel Johnson is a very frank man. I like that, and Ashley respects it a great deal. She'd rather be the one dancing around the facts, not her leader. He seems capable and confident, and she has a good feeling about her chances. I want to see how he works in the field. I wanna see it *bad*.
> 
> Ashley only plays by her own rules when it's safe to do so. If she's the only one effected by her actions. When someone else is effected, and let alone their life, she can follow orders.
> 
> ...




Cool. I'm actually trying to play him like me. What I typed about treating his soldiers like he does his kids is how my wife and I try to raise our son. My parents raised me that way and it made me learned to think for myself.


----------



## reveal (Aug 9, 2005)

Would y'all mind if my wife joined? She's never PbPed before but she's read what we've done so far and is interested. She loves Stargate and is the one who got me into it. She'd want to play an Explorer or a possible Scientist/Explorer. Her nick is Keryn.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 9, 2005)

If she posts as often as you do, I'm not opposed at all. That said, I'm not e1ven, and I don't have the clearance to accept or deny any new personel into the program.

That said, what else can you tell me about the character idea? A good idea will probably go al ong way towards convincing e1ven. If we bring her in, I'm pretty sure that no other players will be accepted. We haven't heard from Elocin since hir first post, so, sie's probably out now.

reveal, if Johnson is like you then I think this could be a fun game indeed. Let's just hope he keeps the smilies at a minimum.

- Kemrain the Quasi-Co-GM-Ish-Person.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm slightly worried that having 5 players + the GM will slow down the game, making things (particularly in combat) take forever.
That said, you're pretty amazing at posting quickly, and I know I have more fun with the game because _my_ girlie is in it...

Why doesn't she create a character concept, and I'll see if I can come up with a reason to have a 5 man SG team  We'll think about it together, and see how it works out. Can you post to the thread, helping to explain what a 5th member can bring to the team.

As team lead, however, keep in mind you need to explain not just to me the GM, but to General Hammond, as well 

Colin "Aeson..You're single.. Right?" Davis


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 9, 2005)

If I can be assured some way of still remaining involved enough in the plot to make it worth my while to play, Julian could volunteer to stay at SGC sometimes and work via video link.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 9, 2005)

While that's a very generous suggestion, most of the time that's going to be unfeasible, since you can't easily get a radio signal from one end of the galaxy to another without having a Stargate open, or having years..decades..Cent.. significant lagtime 

I think we can work it out.
-C


----------



## reveal (Aug 10, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> While that's a very generous suggestion, most of the time that's going to be unfeasible, since you can't easily get a radio signal from one end of the galaxy to another without having a Stargate open, or having years..decades..Cent.. significant lagtime
> 
> I think we can work it out.
> -C




I don't see why we couldn't. I don't think the game was intended to force *only* groups of 4 players to play and no more. If it was, that's just bad form and makes me understand why it was discontinued.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 10, 2005)

I agree. You'll have to convince Hammond, but I'll make sure he's Pretty receptive. I think it's a go.

Is this OK with the other players?


----------



## Keryn (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello!

Before I actually create the full character, let me give you the concept to see if you even want me in the game. I know five players is a lot, but I think it could be a lot of fun. So...civilian explorer.

Hinda Rampal has been working with the SGC for a few years, mostly with the artifacts brought back through the gate. She's an anthropologist/archaeologist by training and trade and was brought on by the SGC because of her ability to tie apparently disparate cultures together based on ancient clues. 

When this post came open, she agonized for days before actually applying. Was she good enough? Would it matter that she had never held a gun outside of basic safety training? Would the Colonel be impressed by her PhD or think she was just a bookworm? Would he notice the 10 years she'd spent in the field (on Earth) working to become more than a bookworm? 

In the end, what convinced her to apply was her mother. Her mother had a passion for travel. She was a journalist and took Hinda on all her trips. Her father had died shortly after she was born, so she and her mother became very close. Growing up all over the world gave Hinda a unique view of and appreciation for culture. She joined the Peace Corps at 18 and visited Chad and Mongolia. It was those travels as a child and a young woman that inspired her to become an anthropologist and archaeologist. She knew she couldn't pass up the chance to travel all over the galaxy, even if she couldn't share it with her mother. 

Imagine the cultures...imagine being able to see what might have happened if you'd isolated this culture or that culture on Earth...imagine the people. It was too much to resist. 

As she submitted her paperwork, she hoped the Colonel would find her passion engaging. She hoped he would see that her enthusiasm and drive were what singled her out, not her multiple degrees or her experience. She crossed her fingers and waited for a phone call.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 10, 2005)

I think having an archeologist on the team would be _very_ useful. It would allow Aeson to move away from languages, which I had had the impression he wanted to do.

Further, it fills a glaring hole in our team. Part of the Fun of the SG1 series is the interaction between the people who want to Study it, and the people who want to kill it because it might be a threat.

We saw that in the original movie, in Children of the Gods, and in 70% of the episodes. I think it's a great idea.

Under this backstory, she's been working at the SGC for a while, but not in a gate-group? That's neat. She might be familiar with Colonel Johnson and Ashley, but only very vaguely.. A sort of "I saw you in the hall" familiarity.

I think the character can work very well indeed. I'm sold.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 10, 2005)

Reveal, I'm not going to reply to your thread yet, because I want to send Keryn in next, but I want to flesh out her character a tad more first.
I'll post to it again tomorrow, and send her in.

-C


----------



## reveal (Aug 10, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> Reveal, I'm not going to reply to your thread yet, because I want to send Keryn in next, but I want to flesh out her character a tad more first.
> I'll post to it again tomorrow, and send her in.
> 
> -C




Works for me. She's going to fill in a character sheet tomorrow night and post it.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 10, 2005)

I can't wait to see what she's got.  Keep in mind, Cultures gives a +2 synnergy bonus to Diplomacy for 5+ ranks. Seems like an explorer's dealey.

Also, Aeson, how is your character coming along? I'd love to see some stats and things, maybe suggestions for skills and feats.. If we're gonna have an anthropologist, we don't need Arthur to b a languages guy, though he certanly can be.  If you'd like, he can go more Scout/Soldier or pure Scout, one gets more combat feats and such, the other has a few more skills.

We'd all love to hear from ya...

- Kemrain the Patient and Excited.


----------



## Keryn (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't mind doing languages. Just let me know if I need to save some skill points for it. I'm flexible on that.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 11, 2005)

I didn't mean to assume. I merely thought that since she was a world traveler and an anthropologist she'd speak a few extra languages. Seemed to go hand in hand.

e1ven and I are looking forward to seeing your character.

- Kemrain the Excited.


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I didn't mean to assume. I merely thought that since she was a world traveler and an anthropologist she'd speak a few extra languages. Seemed to go hand in hand.
> 
> e1ven and I are looking forward to seeing your character.
> 
> - Kemrain the Excited.




Unfortunately, she wasn't able to do her character tonight. She'll work on it tomorrow and get it posted asap.


----------



## Keryn (Aug 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I didn't mean to assume. I merely thought that since she was a world traveler and an anthropologist she'd speak a few extra languages. Seemed to go hand in hand.
> 
> e1ven and I are looking forward to seeing your character.
> 
> - Kemrain the Excited.




I had planned on a few languages, but I figured a linguist would need more than a few and more than earthly ones. The character can very easily be the linguist/culture expert, I just didn't want to step on Aeson's toes by being a linguist too. I'll build it in and see what you guys think.


----------



## Aeson (Aug 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see what she's got.  Keep in mind, Cultures gives a +2 synnergy bonus to Diplomacy for 5+ ranks. Seems like an explorer's dealey.
> 
> Also, Aeson, how is your character coming along? I'd love to see some stats and things, maybe suggestions for skills and feats.. If we're gonna have an anthropologist, we don't need Arthur to b a languages guy, though he certanly can be.  If you'd like, he can go more Scout/Soldier or pure Scout, one gets more combat feats and such, the other has a few more skills.
> 
> ...



To be honest I have done very little on my character. I don't want to be redundant. I am posting in the hivemind why.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 11, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> To be honest I have done very little on my character. I don't want to be redundant. I am posting in the hivemind why.




Translation: The lady gets to pick first, you get what's left. Been married too long; I know how it works 

- Jaeden the Sleeps on the Floor When She Won't Scoot Over


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 11, 2005)

*General Gray Area*



			
				e1ven said:
			
		

> "Your first assignment is _this_," removing an inch thick packet of paperwork from her briefcase."



OOC: Egads! The general had a sex change before my very eyes!


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 11, 2005)

Aeson in the Hivemind said:
			
		

> I think I should be fair to you guys. I think I'll back out of the game for now. If I can come back later I will.
> You named a character after me? That is awesome. Thanks



Thank you, Aeson. I appreciate your fairness, and would welcome you back the moment you have more free time. Keep usposted, and I hope the new job goes well.  Good luck, and please don't screw around with my financial information.  If you do, Aeson in my DnD game will *suffer*!

- Kemrain the Referential and Playful.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 11, 2005)

Alright, we're down to Bubba, Ashley, Julian, and Hinda... Arthur is out for now, so we're a rather non-com group.

Then again, while Julian isn't a fightery type, Ashley can hold her own in a firefight (assuming she doesn't get hit...) she'll be happy to carry a powerful weapon to suppliment Bubba's combat abilities. With her Advanced Technology feat she'll easily be able to aquire a Zat for their first mission, so she'll be unleashing 3d6 damage + Zat Takedown every shot.

If we have time to prepare, we can take cover (Never ever ever forget to take cover, staff weapons do 6d6 damage and you do NOT want to eat hot plasma) and take the Aim and Brace actions. Don't forget things like Tracer ammunition giving a +2 gear bonus to hit with automatic weapons, and laser sights giving a +2 gear bonus to hit when within 50 feet. Pity gear bonuses don't stack.

Don't forget to requisition and use things like flashbangs and smoke grenades, to inflict statuses and control the battlefield, important things to do.

Even without a tank, we can be formidible if we fight smart- and I have a feeling that Bubba will be the dimmest bulb in our bunch, even with his 14.

- Kemrain the Confident.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 11, 2005)

Looks like Ms. Wolfe is going to have to give TSgt. Anderson a crash course in defensive combat.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 11, 2005)

Jaeden said:
			
		

> Looks like Ms. Wolfe is going to have to give TSgt. Anderson a crash course in defensive combat.



You mean things like, "Stand behind a hard thing while the bad guys shoot at you, because bullets bounce off hard things, but go straight through soft things, like you."? Or maybe something like, "Shoot the bad guys when they don't know you're there, that way thet won't shoot back."?

Or do you mean more like when to fight defensively and when to total defense and make a retreat?

Oh, point of order. I'd like to make sure we're all familiar with the changes to the combat system, like fluid initiative and no attacks of opportunity and the inability to leave a threatened area through any means other than the withdraw action a 5 foot step or the tumble skill.

- Kemrain the Defensive.


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You mean things like, "Stand behind a hard thing while the bad guys shoot at you, because bullets bounce off hard things, but go straight through soft things, like you."? Or maybe something like, "Shoot the bad guys when they don't know you're there, that way thet won't shoot back."?
> 
> Or do you mean more like when to fight defensively and when to total defense and make a retreat?
> 
> ...




I'll make sure I look over the combat section tonight with the missus.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 11, 2005)

Thank you, reveal. How very kind of you.

- Kemrain the Hoping to See Plot Soon.


----------



## Keryn (Aug 12, 2005)

Here she is folks:

Hinda Rampal
Human
Age 30
Explorer 4
5'5" ~120#
brown eyes, long wavy black hair

Str 8
Dex 10
Con 10
Int 16
Wis 14
Cha 17

Vitality 26
Wounds 12
Defense 12
Initiative 3
Inspiration 0
Education 5

Fortitude 2
Reflex 4
Will 4

Melee 2
Ranged 3

Skills (total=ranks+mod+misc - threat range):
Appraise 3 = 0+3+0 - 20
Balance 0 = 0+0+0 - 20
Bluff 6 = 1+3+2 - 19-20
Boating 0 = 0+0+0 - 20
Bureaucracy 3 = 0+3+0 - 20
Climb -1 = 0-1+0 - 20
Computers 3 = 0+3+0 - 20
Concentration 5 = 1+2+2 - 19-20
Cultures 11 = 7+2+2 - 19-20
Diplomacy 8 = 3+3+2 - 19-20
Disguise 3 = 0+3+0 - 20
Driver 0 = 0+0+0 - 20
Escape Artist 0 = 0+0+0 - 20
First Aid 5 = 1+2+2 - 19-20
Forgery 3 = 0+3+0 - 20
Gather Information 7 = 4+3+0
Hide 0 = 0+0+0 - 20
Innuendo 2 = 0+2+0 - 20
Intimidate 6 = 1+3+2 - 19-20
Jump -1 = 0-1+0 - 20
Knowledge (archaeology) 12 = 7+3+2 - 19-20
Knowledge (anthropology) 12 = 7+3+2 - 19-20
Knowledge (ancient history) 12 = 7+3+2 - 19-20
Languages 11 = 6+3+2 - 19-20
English (starter language, 2 free ranks, native)
Hindi (starter language, 2 free ranks, native)
Chinese (starter language, 2 free ranks, native)
Russian (starter language, 2 free ranks, native)
Arabic Egyptian (2 ranks, native)
Latin (2 ranks, native)
Sanskrit (1 rank, fluent)
Spanish (1 rank, fluent)
Listen 2 = 0+2+0 - 20
Move Silently 0 = 0+0+0 - 20
Perform 3 = 0+3+0 - 20
Search 10 = 7+3+0 - 20
Sense Motive 2 = 0+2+0 - 20
Spot 2 = 0+2+0 - 20
Swim -1 = 0-1+0 - 20
Xeno-Cultures 11 = 7+2+2 - 19-20
Xeno-Languages 8 = 3+3+2 - 19-20
Goa'uld (1 rank, fluent)
Ancient (2 ranks, native)

Gear Pick 1
Resource Points 2

Class Abilities:
armor light
weapon melee
weapon pistol
obsessive
all over the world 1st
direction sense
bookworm
bonus feat: xeno-studies
uncanny dodge: retain dex when flat footed

Feats:
talented
toughness (+2 wounds)
persuasive

Specialty: Civilian Specialist
+2 Int/-2 Str
choose 2 knowledge, craft, or profession skills - always class skills
may take 10 on any one knowledge, craft, or profession skill check, choose another at 5th level and every 5 levels thereafter (xeno-cultures)
+1 specialty bonus to education checks, add'l +1 at 4th level and every 4 levels thereafter
pay grade: specialist
bonus feat: any basic skill feat - scholarly

Specialist: Rank 3/Grade 3
pay $3000/mo
$12,000 in savings
1 duty bundle
+1 gear pick
2 bedroom apartment near base
hybrid car
regular clothes
work clothes
desktop computer +2 power rating
$3000 in furniture and household goods
$2500 in home electronics and media
2 personal bundles:
Internet Fan Bundle: black shoulder bag, laptop +3 power rating with hacking suite, digital camera, cell phone
Professional Bundle: briefcase, 3 sets fashionable clothes, manuals - history & archaeology, PDA +2 power rating, cell phone

Anything I missed?


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 12, 2005)

Great! I like the character a lot. I think she's going to be a great addition. If you're up for it, I'd be happy to send her into the game to interview with Johnson next up.

There are a couple of points I was curious about on your character sheet-

My math tells me that you might have short-changed yourself on Education.. It might be a 9, not a 5. 

I'm also not sure how you got your stats. They seem like they might be a little high.. We've using a 28 point pointbuy, and it looks like 30, but I might be missing something.

I'll ask Kemrain to see if she finds anything else.

Colin "Let's get her in the game, while we finish the sheet" Davis


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 12, 2005)

E1ven said:
			
		

> As Ashley carries the device in the hallway, she will feel it vibrating slightly, in short pulses. They don't seem to quite follow a pattern, but neither do they seem entirely random.
> 
> Opening the door, she can see four Naquadah generators in various states of construction on the lab bench. Putting down the alien device, she runs to the phone.
> She gets the approval to investigate, under the condition that one of the senior scientists remain either in the room or the observation deck with her at all times.
> ...




Ashley looks up at the window, setting down the humming alien death box...

"I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance!"


----------



## Keryn (Aug 12, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> I'm also not sure how you got your stats. They seem like they might be a little high.. We've using a 28 point pointbuy, and it looks like 30, but I might be missing something.




Stats were calculated like this:

Str 10 (2 pts) -2 for specialty
Dex 10 (2 pts)
Con 10 (2 pts)
Int 14 (6 pts) +2 for specialty
Wis 14 (6 pts)
Cha 16 (10 pts) +1 at 4th level

2+2+2+6+6+10 = 28

How would you get education up to 9? I didn't know what else to add to it...

Thanks!


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 12, 2005)

You add your character level to Inspiration and Education checks.

Level plus Wisdom mod for Inspiration, Level plus Intelligence mod for Education. Plus extras.

- Kemrain the Inspired.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi, I'm Kemrain, and I'll be your character inspector today. Let's just take a look at this, and see if we can't iron out any wrinkles we find. I'll try to be as thorough as possible.


			
				Keryn said:
			
		

> Vitality 26
> Wounds 12
> Defense 12
> Initiative 3
> ...



I already mentioned Inspiration and Education, and e1ven looked at stats. I guess skills are next, as I think I noticed a thing or two that's just a little off.  Point of order: e1ven wouldn't let me take Ancient, so I don't know if it's available at the moment. I think that Daniel Jackson would have translated most, if not just about all of it, but e1ven isn't convinced. It will probably come up in game, at some point. I'm just expecting him to suggest you reassign those skillpoints.



			
				Keryn said:
			
		

> Skills (total=ranks+mod+misc - threat range):
> Appraise 3 = 0+3+0 - 20
> Balance 0 = 0+0+0 - 20
> Bluff 6 = 1+3+2 - 19-20
> ...



I'm assuming you took Talented in Xeno-Cultures, but I don't see anything telling me that. That explains the max ranks in Xeno-cultures. Ok, you should have 63 skillpoints (6 from class plus 3 from intelligence times 4 at first plus 3 additional levels, so seven,) and counting them outright gets us 63, but some of those skills are cross class. Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Intimidate, and Xeno-Languages are all cross class, meaning that you can have no more than 3 ranks in them (like you've done) and that each rank costs 2 skill points (though I con't find where in the skills section it says ths, on page 136 it alludes to it saying that cross class skills are harder to learn).

I think you'll need to redistribute your skillpoints a bit.



			
				Keryn said:
			
		

> Gear Pick 1
> Resource Points 2



Please note that besides yoru class-granted Gear Picks (Which you have correct) you get 1 from your rank and you gain bonus gear picks equal to your charisma modifier.




			
				Keryn said:
			
		

> Feats:
> talented
> toughness (+2 wounds)
> persuasive



You get World Traveler from class, you get Xeno-Studies from class, but you have 3 feats? One from first level, one from third level... Where's the third feat coming from? You don't get a bonus feat for being human.




			
				Keryn said:
			
		

> Specialty: Civilian Specialist
> +2 Int/-2 Str
> choose 2 knowledge, craft, or profession skills - always class skills
> may take 10 on any one knowledge, craft, or profession skill check, choose another at 5th level and every 5 levels thereafter (xeno-cultures)
> ...



It seems like you're taking Xeno-Cultures for your 'always take 10' ability, but it isn't a Craft, Knowledge, or Profession skill so you can't do that.



			
				Keryn said:
			
		

> Specialist: Rank 3/Grade 3
> pay $3000/mo
> $12,000 in savings
> 1 duty bundle
> ...



Grade 3 specialists have a savings of $9,000. Everything else looks to be accurate here.

This is everythign at first glance. I don't mean to come off as tearing into you, I just wanted to make sure everything was fair.

Note: The Talented feat requires that you have 2 ranks in the skill you take the feat in, and in this case it is a cross class skill, so it should cost 4 skill points to get those two ranks before the skill becomes a class skill.  Don't worry about it and just pay the 2, as it'll be a class skill after that and keeping track of it is a pain.  If you could differentiate between class skill ranks and cross class skill ranks on your 'sheet' I'd be very grateful, as it would make bookkeeping much quicker.

Welcome to the game. reveal speaks highly of you, being married to you. We're pleased to have you.  Hopefully your interview with Bubba will go fast, as you can tell eachother when you've posted. Isn't that convienient?

- Kemrain the Welcoming, and Not Tearing into You, Really.


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You get World Traveler from class, you get Xeno-Studies from class, but you have 3 feats? One from first level, one from third level... Where's the third feat coming from? You don't get a bonus feat for being human.




That's my fault. I told her she got one because I took it and no one corrected me. I dropped Toughness in my case.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 12, 2005)

No worries, reveal. Simple mistake.

Why on EARTH would you take toughness!?

- Kemrain the Amazed.


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No worries, reveal. Simple mistake.
> 
> Why on EARTH would you take toughness!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amazed.




Wound Points. I've found VP/WP games tend to be lethal.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 12, 2005)

While that may be so, I think it can be mitigated somewhat through feat selection and combat tactics.

I don't think 2 wounds are worth a feat at all, and something that would help you take down your foe before he ever makes an attack roll seems the best way to combat a low wound total.

I'm suprised that you went with Quick Reload over Rapid Shot. 2 attacks in a round while also reloading or moving strikes me as better than reloading as a free action. I can't wait to see your combat style and see if you made an effective choice.

- Kemrain the Excited to See Game.


----------



## Keryn (Aug 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm Kemrain, and I'll be your character inspector today. Let's just take a look at this, and see if we can't iron out any wrinkles we find. I'll try to be as thorough as possible.



No worries. I am usually the one who does this in our table game, so don't feel bad at all. I'm new to Stargate and would like to make sure I get it right from the get go.   



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I already mentioned Inspiration and Education, and e1ven looked at stats. I guess skills are next, as I think I noticed a thing or two that's just a little off.  Point of order: e1ven wouldn't let me take Ancient, so I don't know if it's available at the moment. I think that Daniel Jackson would have translated most, if not just about all of it, but e1ven isn't convinced. It will probably come up in game, at some point. I'm just expecting him to suggest you reassign those skillpoints.
> 
> I'm assuming you took Talented in Xeno-Cultures, but I don't see anything telling me that. That explains the max ranks in Xeno-cultures. Ok, you should have 63 skillpoints (6 from class plus 3 from intelligence times 4 at first plus 3 additional levels, so seven,) and counting them outright gets us 63, but some of those skills are cross class. Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Intimidate, and Xeno-Languages are all cross class, meaning that you can have no more than 3 ranks in them (like you've done) and that each rank costs 2 skill points (though I con't find where in the skills section it says ths, on page 136 it alludes to it saying that cross class skills are harder to learn).



Inspiration and Education have been changed. I will re-do my skill points, noting which is class and cross-class as well. I'll take another language instead of Ancient unless e1ven tells me I can change it back to Ancient. And yes, Talented is for Xeno-Cultures - I noted that this time around. 



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Please note that besides yoru class-granted Gear Picks (Which you have correct) you get 1 from your rank and you gain bonus gear picks equal to your charisma modifier.



Sweet! Fixed. 



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> You get World Traveler from class, you get Xeno-Studies from class, but you have 3 feats? One from first level, one from third level... Where's the third feat coming from? You don't get a bonus feat for being human.



Fixed. 



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> It seems like you're taking Xeno-Cultures for your 'always take 10' ability, but it isn't a Craft, Knowledge, or Profession skill so you can't do that.



Yes, that's true. I changed it to Knowledge Ancient History. 



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Grade 3 specialists have a savings of $9,000. Everything else looks to be accurate here.



You don't miss a thing, do you?    Fixed.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 13, 2005)

Keryn said:
			
		

> No worries. I am usually the one who does this in our table game, so don't feel bad at all. I'm new to Stargate and would like to make sure I get it right from the get go.



I'm glad there's no hard feelings. I was worried, not knowing you at all, how you might take it.




			
				Keryn said:
			
		

> You don't miss a thing, do you?    Fixed.



I probably did, but who can say? I was being as thorough as I could without making your character again from scratch, as didn't really want to do that.That'd been a little much even for me.

Hopefully you tow will have the time to post somethig this weekend, but I'm not expecting it. Most games grind to a hault over the weekends, it's to be expected.

I'm looking forward to seeing your interview with Colonel Johnson. Should be cool.

- Kemrain the Pleased.


----------



## reveal (Aug 15, 2005)

FYI: Keryn and I haven't done any "interviewing" because we're not sure if e1ven wants us to proceed.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 16, 2005)

Very sorry about that, Reveal.. I thought I was giving you an introduction. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## reveal (Aug 16, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> Very sorry about that, Reveal.. I thought I was giving you an introduction. Is there anything else I can do?
> 
> Colin "Very regretful" Davis




No biggie. Keryn asked if we should start but I said no, just in case.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 16, 2005)

Reveal, in my reply to julian, I'm currently writing "a small aircraft", which he might be flown in. I've done a little googling, but I can't find out what we use these days. Any suggestions would be great


----------



## reveal (Aug 16, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> Reveal, in my reply to julian, I'm currently writing "a small aircraft", which he might be flown in. I've done a little googling, but I can't find out what we use these days. Any suggestions would be great




Cessna? F-16a? Not a big plane guy.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm pleased to see things movng. e1ven should be home from work within the hour, and I can probably get him to post then. Hopefully we'll get Julian to the SGC soon, and the Colonel can interview him.

I'm rather startled to discover that Ashley is the second most combat capable character on the team. I was never expecting that. Third, sure, but second was a suprise. Hopefully we'll have the opportunity to test out our combat abilities soon. I can't wait to get through the gate.

Where do you all see things going in the forseeable future? reveal and Keryn, how long do you think that interview is going to take? I'm not asking to be a pest, but to give e1ven an idea of a timetable for Julian's deployment.

e1ven, point of order that I want everyone to see: the SGC has a training program for it's newest recruits. Who among our PC's, do you think, has undergone training? Ashley would have jumped for the chance to do some field exercises, even if it meant she was away from her work for a while- thing is, it's still  new program and folks who joined early probably didn't need to take it.  I just wanted this to be on your mind, as it's on mine.

- Kemrain the Excited.

EDIT: Oh, additional point of order: Why are all of you using silver for your dialogue? I intended for us to pick colors so our speech would be readily identifiable, but I hadn't intended for us to all choose the *same* color. If that's what we want to do, it's fine, I was just kinda expecting things to go differently. e1ven can attest, I cheered when I saw your initial color choice, Keryn, but you've switched to Silver now and I could cry! Well, not really, I just thought that things would sort themselves out.

Any thoughts on this?

Am I too anal?

- Kemrain the Too Anal?!


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 18, 2005)

Because the book doesn't bother to spell it out, I'll do the work for everyone.

*Standard SG Team Bundle:*
*** Unmarked weatherproofed "sea bag" (to store bundle) (No description, no weight, any idea what this looks like?)
*** 2 sets standard BDU's (black, sand, jungle, or rarely snow) (Camouflaged fatigues weigh 2 lbs, so I'll assume these are similar. 4lbs total)
*** Combat Boots (3 lbs. +1 Gear bonus to Fort saves in forced marches, +1 Gear bonus to climb checks when foot traction is an asset)
*** Baseball caps (plains, forest, swamp, desert, ice, and urban pattern) (negligable weight)
*** Load bearing harness (4 lbs. Increases effective strength for carrying purposes by 1 while inflicting a -1 penalty to reflex saves, stacks with backpack)
*** Compass, magnetic (negligable weight)
*** Canteen (1 day's water, 3 lbs. full, .5 empty )
*** Flashlight (.5 lbs, 60' cone of light, 24 hour power source)
*** GDO (during off-world missions only) (Negligable weight, 1 week power source)
*** 1 day's MREs (1 lb. each)
*** Tactical deployment vest (5 lbs. This is Armor, and grants DR 3/- while reducing class defense to 0)
*** Tactical radio (2 lbs, batteries last 2 hours)
And either:
*** FN P90 with standard sling and 60 rounds of 5.7x28mm FMJ (6 lbs. AP, BP, RG, single-shot, M, burst, or strafe mode, IN day/night sight, +.5 lbs for the sling, 
or
*** H&K MP5A3 with standard sling and 60 rounds of 9mm FMJ (5 lbs. CP CS, DP, single-shot, M, burst, or strafe mode, IN suppressor. +.5 lbs for the sling)

Ammo seems to be weightless. I'm thankful for small favors.

This comes to 29 lbs. with the P90, and 28 lbs. with the MP5. Those of us with a high Class Defense bonus who aren't thrilled by losing it in exchange for DR 3might want to leave that behind and free up 5 lbs of  encumbeance.


----------



## reveal (Aug 18, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> EDIT: Oh, additional point of order: Why are all of you using silver for your dialogue? I intended for us to pick colors so our speech would be readily identifiable, but I hadn't intended for us to all choose the *same* color. If that's what we want to do, it's fine, I was just kinda expecting things to go differently. e1ven can attest, I cheered when I saw your initial color choice, Keryn, but you've switched to Silver now and I could cry! Well, not really, I just thought that things would sort themselves out.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> ...




I prefer Silver because it's easy to read. I hate darker colors because I use a black background and it strains my eyes.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 18, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I prefer Silver because it's easy to read. I hate darker colors because I use a black background and it strains my eyes.



 We can all use Silver, I guess. Just kinda weird to me. Maybe I'll find a different neutral-intensity color.

- Kemrain the Rebel.


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 18, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> We can all use Silver, I guess. Just kinda weird to me. Maybe I'll find a different neutral-intensity color.
> 
> - Kemrain the Rebel.




Most of the colors look garbage-y on the ENWorld background. Is there a way to specify HTML-like RGB colors, or is it just their set? Alternatively, is there a list of all the colors available somewhere?


----------



## Jaeden (Aug 18, 2005)

Testing out hex colors... 
Testing out hex colors...


Nevermind, I guess I have it figured out 

This will be my new speech color and this will be my thought color.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh, great... e1ven's just discovered how to imbed pics in his posts. This *can't* be good for Russ's bandwidth.

- Kemrain the Impresssed with the Pics.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 19, 2005)

Just a few SG comics. Cute.

http://cartoons.ashtonpress.net/startoons.htm


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 19, 2005)

I think I know what I'm doing with Julian and Ashley, but until we get the team together, I'm a little unsure about Bubba and Hinda- What do we want them to be working on until everyone's ready?

I can give Colonel Johnson more interviews to do, and give Hinda some off-world stuff to investigate.. I'm hoping to get Julian on base this in the next 2 days, and we can start to get the team off world.

I could use some suggestions on your thoughts on how to spend this downtime

-Colin


----------



## reveal (Aug 19, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> I think I know what I'm doing with Julian and Ashley, but until we get the team together, I'm a little unsure about Bubba and Hinda- What do we want them to be working on until everyone's ready?
> 
> I can give Colonel Johnson more interviews to do, and give Hinda some off-world stuff to investigate.. I'm hoping to get Julian on base this in the next 2 days, and we can start to get the team off world.
> 
> ...




I would like to speak to Gen Hammond about setting up training for my team. I know they go through "new hire" training for SG-1, but I want to train as a team before going into the field.

Other than that, I'm good just waiting and prepping.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm sorry it took me so long to get to these replies. Work has been crazy busy this week- I didn't get home until after Midnight on Tuesday night.
When you combine that with food poisoning on Monday, this hasn't been my week.

-Colin


----------



## reveal (Aug 25, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> I'm sorry it took me so long to get to these replies. Work has been crazy busy this week- I didn't get home until after Midnight on Tuesday night.
> When you combine that with food poisoning on Monday, this hasn't been my week.
> 
> -Colin




Glad you're doing better.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Aug 26, 2005)

OK, I'm going to fast-forward Julian, to get this done. I want you guys to be a team by this weekend 

We all know how the Stargate works, no reason to waste Real Life time explaining it.
-Colin


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 1, 2005)

Reveal, are you going to reply to the post I gave you? I'd love to get you down tot he mess tonight too 

Wouldn't it be convienient to get all the PCs in one room? Or even, if we dare, in one card game? 

Keryn, Where is Hinda now? I want to give her posts!  I know that reveal said that I should wait until I get you off base, but that's taking _forever_. Hopefully Soon we can get people off-base. I know how I want to do it, I just need to Get there in the timeine!

-Colin


----------



## Keryn (Sep 1, 2005)

Hinda can be wherever you need her to be. She has a form to fill out, so if you want, she can be on her way to the mess to do that right now.


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 2, 2005)

At this point, if I have to roleplay Julian stumbling drunk into the Stargate in a tutu to get the plot moving, I will. Talking to the same two NPCs and inventing the room around me was getting old two weeks ago.

If you have to, fast forward a week, tell us what all our characters have been doing, and play from Johnson's announcement of his selections for SG14. And then find a way to graft Julian onto their ass like a wart and push them through the Doorway to Heaven on a rail. 

We've essentially been playing the first 30 minutes of a campaign for the first 30 days. It's time to go to the tavern, find the Heroes Needed sign on the wall, and shuffle off to Buffalo.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 5, 2005)

I think it's a lot more importaint to flesh out the characters, give them believable storylines, believable reasons to be doing things, and reasonable plotlines.
Character development is 100x more importaint than moving the story along.

For one, if Colonel Johnson doesn't approve you character, your character will not be on the team. Really. I'm certain about that, and it's not up for discussion. He may go off-world for a mission or two, but he won't be joining the team a regular member. That's not the way the SGC works, and it wouldn't be fair to Johnson.

Secondly, I seriously dislike games with a "sign on the wall for adventures". I think it makes the game too superficial, and not very interesting. If that's what you're expecting, I'm sorry to dissapoint, but you won't get it.  But if you're expectign to grow the character, to let real character development happen, and to get the chance to do some Cool Stuff through a stargate. Fight badguys, Solve mysteries and the like.
But you'll be doing it because it's what makes sense for the characters, not because we want to move faster.


I don't want to be offensive. I want to get people through the gate as well, and the plan is proceeding to do so. But I don't want to rush things, either.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't know if it's worth it to spend an action point in the card game, but it's your call. One the one hand, it's just card game, but on the other, you want these guys to be impressed with you, and do a good job. If you do decide to spend the action point, I'll apply it against the full "How well did I play" roll below.

Also, rules of card games against other players Spycraft (and by extension, stargate games).

Roll a d20 + Sense Motive + Bluff, and compare against other players. Then we basically see how much who won by, and apply that to the game.
If anyone wants to cheat, it's a DC 30 slight of hand check in a casino, but here, I'd just oppose by your opponents. If Any of them make their check, you're boned, but otherwise, you get to re-roll your gambling check, and take the better of the two results.


I know most people don't have the spycraft rules, so I thought it useful to help.


----------



## reveal (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok. Sorry about the gap. Had some stuff last week come up and then we went on vacation for Labor Day. We're ready to go and I just posted my reply to General Hammond.


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 8, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> I think it's a lot more importaint to flesh out the characters, give them believable storylines, believable reasons to be doing things, and reasonable plotlines.
> Character development is 100x more importaint than moving the story along.




My character was quite well developed - as a guy who doesn't like card games and is terrible at talking to people with IQs below 170 and/or cup sizes above A. He hates bureaucracy, and will be scared out of his wits to go through a Stargate, especially if he has to beg somebody for the chance. He'll do it if ordered/forced/threatened, but he won't be thrilled about it. So this last five weeks of playing has essentially boned Julian every which way but Sunday, and I'm playing him out of character right now just because things are set up as obvious plot devices and we sorely need plot devices. 

At this point, I find myself reinventing the character to make him palatable to the NPCs involved long enough to get him on a team... where presumably if he shows his old personality, he will promptly find himself back in a lab coat with the oldest man ever to attend a Battlestar Galactica conference. I've had to ditch virtually all of his arrogance and confidence just to keep him going somewhere that remotely represents forward, because you're more than willing to tell my character to go to hell and die at any stage in the process. This would leave me the choice of starting the whole selection process over again with a character more suited to saying what the NPCs want to hear, or deciding that PBP isn't for me. Not very appealing options. 

Unfortunately, because you're playing the NPCs, and you were in on the character's concept, you're still referring to character traits (his arrogance, etc.) that haven't been shown in RP, and may be getting forcibly removed from the character. So Julian's getting in-game black marks with his future commander, for character flaws that I've had to remove in order to keep him in the game at all.



			
				E1ven said:
			
		

> For one, if Colonel Johnson doesn't approve you character, your character will not be on the team. Really. I'm certain about that, and it's not up for discussion. He may go off-world for a mission or two, but he won't be joining the team a regular member. That's not the way the SGC works, and it wouldn't be fair to Johnson.




Colonel Johnson has yet to meet my character in five weeks. So you can probably stop stressing that. And you really could have been less heavy-handed about the "not open for discussion." This is obviously a lot further away from the IRC roleplays we used to do, where it was nothing but discussion, than I'm keen on at the moment.



			
				E1ven said:
			
		

> Secondly, I seriously dislike games with a "sign on the wall for adventures". I think it makes the game too superficial, and not very interesting. If that's what you're expecting, I'm sorry to dissapoint, but you won't get it.  But if you're expectign to grow the character, to let real character development happen, and to get the chance to do some Cool Stuff through a stargate. Fight badguys, Solve mysteries and the like.
> But you'll be doing it because it's what makes sense for the characters, not because we want to move faster.




There is a "sign on the wall for adventure" in the SGC. It's a big naquadah hula hoop. Kinda hard to miss it. So much adventure goes through that vertical wading pool that two TV shows have been supported by it. Building characters through adventuring is what makes it fun. If I wanted to build an alterego to play 7-card stud, there's plenty of online casinos. 

As you know from our AIM conversation tonight, I'm in a foul disposition, so take the tone of this post with a shaker of salt.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 10, 2005)

Reveal, could you do me a massive, unbelievably large, super favor?
I'm basically stupid, and can't count.

I have you at 11:00 the next morning, and I want you at 23:00 tonight.. That way you can actually be on scene with Hinda, Julian, Ashley, Davis, and whomever else stops by the room.

If I admit that I'm too stupid to count to 24, can we pretend that that never happened?
I want to _Do_ something with these people, but I want them together.
I'll edit my post.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 10, 2005)

> Unfortunately, because you're playing the NPCs, and you were in on the character's concept, you're still referring to character traits (his arrogance, etc.) that haven't been shown in RP, and may be getting forcibly removed from the character. So Julian's getting in-game black marks with his future commander, for character flaws that I've had to remove in order to keep him in the game at all.



I think these are things that would be reflected in his personnel file. Even if he hasn't shown them here, they're the sort of things that his older Command Officers would find in him.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, that's it. I got sick of watching 2 characters use the same color text, so I took a lesson from Jaeden and went hex. #AA00FF will work for Ashley, until I get sick of it and edit every single last color code again.

- Kemrain the Obsessive.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 28, 2005)

This translator could be terribly helpful for us, given that unlike in the show, most aliens won't spontaneously speak english. It might help even the odds a little.

- Kemrain the Lingual.


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 28, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> This translator could be terribly helpful for us, given that unlike in the show, most aliens won't spontaneously speak english. It might help even the odds a little.
> 
> - Kemrain the Lingual.




Agreed. And it really is an IC-want of Julian's to do this. It's an area of interest to him. I envisioned him doing it since I first had the character concept.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 28, 2005)

Glad we could bring it up before we even get through the Gate, then. I hope something useful comes of this. I wonder how many virtual ranks this thing will give you for Languages, or how it would work mechanically. Or how it would work in game, for that matter. Very cool idea. I hope it goes places.

- Kemrain the Pleased.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 29, 2005)

When I started reading that, my first thought was "Impossible. I don't care HOW good Julian is, he couldn't do a decent job.. Maybe  dictionary lokup, but that would require a huge codex.. We can't even do _earth_ languages well now.... Translation software is still primative, and requires HUGE cpu and disk requirements, as well as months of manual training on code books. Then, I sat down, and thought about it. This is a TV show. That means that we need to abstract a bit.
Movie Logic.
Right.

Sometimes, you know too much about a subject, and over-think things. So it should be possible. The thing to worry abotu is the game-stats.

If we wanted to argue it worked by using a genetic algorithm to translate works, by automatically growing mapps between them, you could do it. You'd need decent CPU and Disk requirements, and you'd need a decent sized block of text that's teh same in both languages. A sort of Rosetta text.
I thought about it, and decided that 1 gear pick would be reasonable, and it could give a +4 to a language check to one language, as well as letting you make a check untrained.
It's not perfect translation, but it can guess enough to help you get the idea.

Then, I thought, this might already be in the book 



> Software, Translation-
> This program compares a piece of text provided by the character to a vast array of known languages, comparing indivual words, and trying to match grammar. This grants the chracter a +4 software bonus will all language checks made to recognize a language, and a +2 software bonus will all  language checks made to translate the text. When dealing with text for an alien language, all bonuses are reduced to 1/2. Rounded down.
> Cost: 2 gear picks




So what that says, is that Hinda maywant to make him aware of the aide that's out there.
If he wants to work from there, to build one that's dedicated to a specific language, he can move it from a +2, to a +4, and bring the cost to one gear pick.


----------



## Jaeden (Sep 29, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> When I started reading that, my first thought was "Impossible. I don't care HOW good Julian is, he couldn't do a decent job.. Maybe  dictionary lokup, but that would require a huge codex.. We can't even do _earth_ languages well now.... Translation software is still primative, and requires HUGE cpu and disk requirements, as well as months of manual training on code books. Then, I sat down, and thought about it. This is a TV show. That means that we need to abstract a bit.
> Movie Logic.
> Right.
> 
> ...




Entirely not the same device. Julian intends to build either a Goa'uld speech <=> english speech, or at the very worst, Goa'uld speech <=> English text. 

Literally, the device makes the speak language check. It's the one speaking. It's vocabulary will be as good in Goa'uld as Ashley's + Hinda's, + anybody else's who contributes. 

If it were me DMing (and I'm not), I'd say, anytime somebody wants to use the device, roll Julian's computer use. (Or, check against whatever Julian's Computer roll is when he builds it, to reflect the quality of the code). Then, if the check passes, the code is capable of translating the language, if the vocab is there. And if it is, then the device should check as if it were Ashley's Speak Goa'uld rank, plus Hinda's, since it's as good as both of them.

Essentially, check Julian's computer skill for the "skill" of the AI, and then Hinda + Ashley's Languages, for the vocabulary of the device.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 29, 2005)

Computers aren't good enough to do that with English and Spanish now.
 Even though it's a TV show, the tech isn't there yet. I understand Julian is
 good, but an item like that isn't feasible, not to mention that it would be
 entirely unbalanced, almost eliminating the need for a translater. 

Right now, we don't have the computer tech to do that. You can build a translation device. Hell, if you want, I can say that the one in the book doesn't exist yet, and YOU created it.
But you can't one that translates automatically.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 29, 2005)

If you really want it to make the check for you, what about if it made a Speak Languages equal to 8 + the power rating of the comptuer it's running on.

The way I look at it, Bablefish can translate to Spanish.. But someone with a year of Spanish 1 could translate better... And Bablefish has a huge computer bank to work with.

I'm willing to compromise. The character is brilliant. He's smarter than most of the people  int he world. He's smarter than a lot of the people at the SGC. Not all of them, but a decent number
.
But he's still bounded by reason.

The character can build a device for translation, even the device that exists in the book. We can say that you're the first person to make work-able version.

I just don't want you to make an over-powered version. I don't want to disrupt the Game, or the Show, because your have a Startrek-style translator.
I want it to work with the existing skills, not replace them.


----------



## Keryn (Sep 29, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> This translator could be terribly helpful for us, given that unlike in the show, most aliens won't spontaneously speak english. It might help even the odds a little.
> 
> - Kemrain the Lingual.




Hold up...I'm a human translator...that's my job. Other than my cultural and anthropological expertise, I've got nothing else to offer the team. And to be dreadfully honest, I suspect my linguistic talent will be used far more than my other skills...


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 29, 2005)

Exactly!

That's why I don't like the idea of Julian being able to make a magic translation device. That would undermine your ability, and disrupt the game. I understand why he wants it, but I think it's too powerful right now.



I want this to work for everyone, if it happens. That said, a device which gave you a +4 bonus, would make him look good for designing it, and you look cooler when you use it.

As an alternative, Something which made a DC 10 check would look pitiful in comparison to your DC21. But I'd rather not go that direction.

I'm not interested in something which replaces Hinda. At all. I'm on your side there.
Something that makes her better at her job, while still letting Julian look cool for designing, I could accept, and even like.
That's why something that gives a +X bonus, like the book suggests, makes sense.

Fair?


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes, and a +4 bonus to _her_ skill checks would be great. What I mean is that it might help us overcome the constant language barrier even when a linguist is off talking to someone else. Hinda won't ever become less useful, trust me. Hinda has lots to offer the team in the form of her knowledge and a fresh perspective even when we're not talking to anyone. Worry not.

- Kemrain the


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Wow. this is the first time I've ever seen an OOC thread have fewer posts than an IC thread. Hopefully things in here will pick up a bit when we get throug hthe gate, which is looking to be soon.

- Kemrain the Hopeful.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 29, 2005)

Reveal, I've sent your an e-mail through the forum. My e-mail address is  xxx


----------



## reveal (Sep 29, 2005)

e1ven said:
			
		

> Reveal, I've sent your an e-mail through the forum. My e-mail address is colin@sq7.org
> 
> 
> -Colin




Got it.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Sep 29, 2005)

Revised my post after reading that you said Dialing Room, not Gate room.

Sorry. Busy day.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 30, 2005)

*Your Equipment and You: An Educational Film.*

Okay, boys and girls, so you're about to step through the Stargate on your first mission. Now that's pretty keen, but you don't want to go through in your skivvies, do you? Of course not! You need the proper gear to turn a mission from an arduous journey into a fun day trip filled with excitement and glee! But, there are a few things you need to remember about gear, boys and girls.

Stargate Command's Rules Concerning Off-World Equipment:
* All equipment brought through the stargate must be SGC issued.
* No personal items are allowed off-world without express concent of the commanding officer.
* No insignias or identifying marks outside of the SG Team designation patch and Tauri patch are allowed through the Stargate.

Ever SG Team member recieves the standard SG Team bundle and 1 Mission bundle. By rank, more bundles may be assigned. A Colonel (O-6) recieves one Duty bundle plus one Duty or Weapons bundle. A Technical Sergeant (E-6) recieves 1 Duty bundle, 1 Weapons bundle, and 1 bonus Gear Pick. Grade 3 Specialists recieve 1 Duty bundle and 1 bonus Gear Pick. A listing of bundles will follow.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 30, 2005)

The standard SG Team Bundle can be found here. We will each be assigned a mission bundle, and I will present the bundles I suspect we're most liley to get good use out of. A warning: some bundles are very heavy and contain such things as portable generators. If we're going to take one or more of these we may want to requisition a F.R.E.D. (Field Remote Expiditionary Device, basically a self-propelled, radio controlled cargo transport unit) for 3 days at the cost of 4 Resource Points. Howeer, as our Intars are costing Resource Points and not Gear Picks or Weapon Bundles, we may want to travel as light as possible.

Mission Bundles (We each get 1)

Advisor Bundle (For Julian?):
Briefcase (to store bundle)
2 Sets fashionable clothes (unnecessary, you can leave these behind for less weight)
Lie detector, hand held.
Language manual, any one
Laptop P.R. 2 with Code Cracker software (+2 Software bonus to Cryptology)
Logbook

Arrest Bundle (For taking possable prisoners)
SWAT bag (to store bundle)
Evidence kit (no clue what this is/does)
4 Pairs handcuffs
Ballistic Vest (+1 Defense, +4 DR, MDB +4, ACP -1, 8lb, or +1 Defense, +5 DR +3 MDB -2 ACP 12 lbs +2 Gear Picks with a standard insert)
2 Tasers
1 Knockout shot

Capture Bundle (For taking prisoners)
Satchel (you know why)
First aid kit
Lockpicking kit (Ashley picks locks, this could be useful)
Lie detector, hand held
50-ft rope, coiled
2 pairs handcuffs
Strecher
10 days MRE's
2 Knockout shots

Investigation Bundle (maybe for Hinda?)
Forensics case (yadda yadda yadda)
Science kits (any 3)
4 Line taps (dead weight unless the aliens have verizon)
Chemecal analyzer
Microscope
Digital camera, standard
Tape recorder w/ 4 commercial grade tapes
PDA P.R. 1
Logbook

Puzzle Bundle
Backpack (to store bundle)
Science kits (any 2)
Chemecal analyzer
Digital camera, standard
Geiger counter (may be very useful)
Metal detector
Logbook
PDA P.R. +1

Test Bundle
Metal Tool case (you know why!)
Electronics kit
Mechanics kit
First Aid kit
Geiger counter
PDA P.R. 1
Science kit (any one)
Video camera, standard w/ 4 commercial grade tapes.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 30, 2005)

Given that we each get at least one Duty bundle I'll mention some of the ones I think could be beneficial on this mission. We're going to be toting around a lot of weight, so establishing a base camp is a good idea, preferrable AWAY from all that radiation.

Some of us have Weapon Bundles, but I'm going to suggest we ignore these for now. We want non-lethal weapons, and none of the bundles sport intars or zats, only things used to kill people. you can't trade them in, but then again, they'd just be dead weight.

Archeologist Bundle
Desert-camouflaged backpack (you know the drill)
Evidence kit
2 days MRE's
2 Logbooks
2 standard floodlights
Laptop computer (P.R. +2) with image processing software
Digital camera, professional, with rugged quality
Portable generatoe with reduced weight (still 49.5 lbs!) and four 5 gallon fuel cans (full of course)

Communications Specialist Bundle
Backpack (fnord)
Electronics kid
Line tracer (probably useless off world)
2 Tactical radios with the dependable quality
2 radio headsets
8 standard batteries
(Plus a buncha stuff that's only applicable on Earth)

CoUnter Intelligence Bundle
Black Backpack (to store bundle)
Lockpicking Kit
Lie Detector, hand held
8 Line Taps
2 Pairs of Handcuffs
(Plus a buncha stuff that's only applicable to Earth missions)

Computer specialist Bundle
Backpack (goes on back)
Electronics kit
Laptop +3 with programming suite.

Forest Scout Bundle
Trail backpack (what's this for?!)
1 set forest camo fatigues
Survival kit
Compass, magnetic
Camouflaged netting
2 days MRE's
1 jar face paint (6 applications)
1 bottle water filtration tablets
5 flares
2 batteries
machete
2 throwing knives

Observer Bundle
Backpack (noting a trend yet)
Evidence kit
camouflaged netting
binoculars
2 days MRE's
2 logbooks, waterproof
PDA (+1)
Video camera, professional w/ 6 professional grade tapes
2 batteries

Translator Bundle
Waterproof shoulder bag (for kewl lewt)
Laptop (+3) with translator software
Language manuals, any 4
Logbook


Please keep in mind, NBC suits take 2 Gear Picks. We all have enough to get one, but it will run some of us low on GP's. None of the bundles, surprisingly enough, come with one. They weigh 20 lbs.

Gear picks may be used to purchase upgrades or improvements to gear, individual items from other bundles, or weapons and ammunition. Gear picks may not be shared, and you are expected to use the things you buy with your gear picks yourself.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 30, 2005)

Resource Points, unlike Gear Picks, are pooled and can be spent on anyone in the team. RP's are used for purchasing things such as Emergency Training, the use of Drones, Gate Traffic Priority, Advance Team Reports, and Alien Tech.

Intars, which are suggested for this mission, cost RP's. an Equal number of RP's as the weapon usually takes in Gear Picks. MP5's cost 4 GP's, so they cost 4 RP's as Intars. A 9mm pistol costs 1 GP, so it would cost 1 RP.

Intars are great because they deal only subdual damage and have an ammo capacity of 200 shots per charge. They function identically to the weaon they mimic, save for the damage type.

Zat'nik'tel's cost 5 Resource Points, and are even better for taking down opponents nonlethally.

- Kemrain the Informative.


----------



## Keryn (Oct 1, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Archeologist Bundle
> Desert-camouflaged backpack (you know the drill)
> Evidence kit
> 2 days MRE's
> ...




I hate to say this, but I think I'd like the archaeologist bundle. I did hear there are LOTS of ruins on this planet. However, I wonder if I can take it without the generator?

Other than that, I will get the suggested suit. I have 6 gear picks total and need help spending the rest of my gear picks. Also, I don't know which mission bundle is appropriate - none sound very applicable.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 2, 2005)

Personally, I wouldn't bring the Archeology bundle. Without the Generator the floodlights will require battery power and will last for only 4 hours each. They each cost 1 Gear Pick if you take them outside of a bundle, by the way. Then again, 10 batteries costs 1 Gear Pick. I still have no idea what the hell an Evidence Kit does, as it doesn't seem to be in the book _at all_. Logbooks seem to be pretty standard notebooks, and I can find no mention of them under equipment. A Power Raiting 2 Laptop costs 2 GP's, and the Image Processing softare costs 2 more. The professional digital camera with the Rugged quality costs 4 GP, but it's 3 without Rugged (Which adds +2 Hardness and isn't necessary if you don't drop it) and a standard camera is only 1 GP. 

If you take the Translator Bundle you'll get:
Waterproof shoulder bag
Laptop (+3) with translator software
Language manuals, any 4
Logbook

The main things that the Archeologist bundle has over this is the Generator and Lights, and the Camera and the software. However, if you take the Investigation Duty Bundle you'll get a Video Camera and a Digital Camera, and your laptop from the Translator bundle can have the Image Processing software added for 2 Gear Picks. Plus, your laptop is more powerful, your bag is waterproof, and you don't take a kit that does nothing! the Investogation bundle can benefit you in searching the ruins, and it gives you the equipment you need to round out your selections.

Investigator Duty bundle
Forensics case (to store the bundle)
Science kits (any 3)
4 Line taps (dead weight and should remain behind)
Chemecal analyzer
Microscope
Digital camera, standard
Tape recorder w/ 4 commercial grade tapes
PDA P.R. 1
Logbook

You can get the NBC suit for 2 GP and the software for 2 more, leaving you with 2 Gear Picks, which you could spend on a floodlight and batteries for many hours of use, if you chose to. I think that'd be unnecessary, though, and you might want to spend those Gear Picks on upgrading your kits to give a +2 bonus to skill checks or making your equipment more Rugged or Dependable (+2 Gear Picks, and Dependable means the GM needs to spend 1 more Action Point to cause you to critically fail with that piece of equipment.)

Just my thoughts.

- Kemrain the Hopefully Helpful.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 2, 2005)

Ashley should be loading out with the following:

H&K MP5A3 Style Intar (4 Resource Points)

*Stargate Team Bundle* (23 lbs):
Unmarked weatherproofed "sea bag"
2 sets standard BDU's (black)
Combat Boots
Baseball caps (plains, forest, swamp, desert, ice, and urban patterns)
Load bearing harness 
Compass, magnetic
Canteen
Flashlight
GDO (e1ven says only Johnson gets a GDO)
1 day's MREs
Tactical deployment vest (this is armor and Ashley doesn't need it)
Tactical radio
H&K MP5A3 (no lethal weapons)

*Test Mission Bundle* (26 lbs):
Metal Tool Case
Electronics Kit
Mechanics Kit
First Aid Kit 
Geiger Counter
PDA (Power Rating +1)
Science Kit (chemestry)
Video Camera, standard w/ 4 commercial grade tapes

*Counter Intelligence Duty Bundle* (7 lbs):
Black Backpack 4
Lockpicking Kit 1
Lie Detector, hand held 1
8 Line Taps (no lines to tap offworld)
2 Pairs of Handcuffs 1

Gear Picks are spent on:
NBC Suit (2 GP)
Survival knife (1 GP)

Total Weight: 77 lbs

- Kemrain the Well Equipped.


----------



## Keryn (Oct 2, 2005)

I was most interested in the Evidence Kit with the Archaeologist Bundle. I suspect I won't be setting up a dig here, so lights and generators seem unnecessary. I just want to have the tools necessary to poke around without damaging anything. 

I really don't want the investigator bundle. Here are the things Hinda can't use in the bundle: science kits, 4 Line taps, Chemecal analyzer, microscope. What I really need is an evidence kit, a video camera, and logbooks. 

I don't want to lug around a bunch of science stuff that Hinda doesn't need/can't use. She's smart, but she's not a scientist. I think the observer kit has the right mix. the only thing she doesn't need is the camo netting, and that's probably never a bad thing to have around. 

I'll take the observer bundle and the suit. I'd like to make the bundle rugged and dependable too. Does that mean I've spent 6 points?


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 3, 2005)

She can definately use the science kits. While it isn't blatantly obvious, unfortunately, you need a kit to use many skills without a -4 penalty, and the Science Kits are used for Knowledges. A kit for Knowledge: Archeology would be a science kit.  It makes sense that you need a kit for a lot of skills. It's hard to be a chemist without the tools to examine chemecals, for instance.

The upgrades for equipment like Rugged and Dependable are for individual pieces of equipment, not whole bundles. They'd be way too good otherwise.

I think you should take whatever you think you could use and could benefit SG-10, but an Archeology Science Kit should probably be on your list. It only weighs about 5 lbs. I don't think we'll be lugging things around too far, probably only to a base camp, but given your 8 Strength I can see why you'd want to travel light.

On a side note, making your NBC suit Dependable, for 2 GP, could be a life saver.

- Kemrain the Getting Off It.


----------



## Keryn (Oct 3, 2005)

Just one more question then...how much is the archaeology science kit by itself?


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 5, 2005)

I KNEW I left someting out. Dambit! I'll letcha know the momeny I get home and wrap my talons around the book.

- Kemrain the Forgetful and Eager to Get in the Gate.

It's only one GP.

- Kemrain the Shamefully Late.


----------



## Jaeden (Oct 6, 2005)

Is this thing on? We haven't had an IC post in a week. Julian can only do so much introspection.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Oct 7, 2005)

Jaeden said:
			
		

> Is this thing on? We haven't had an IC post in a week. Julian can only do so much introspection.




I've been waiting for people to finish figuring out what they want to bring. I'll go ahead and make a guess, but I don't want to be doing this for people. Please ask for help, like Keyrn did, if you don't understand how gear works. I'm trying to help, but it's hard when I don't know what you want 

I'm going to be guessing what people want for now, and if you want to change it, we can until you go through the gate. But the _moment_ you go through, you have what's listed under your picks and bundles, and not a Stick of Gum extra.


----------



## Jaeden (Oct 8, 2005)

I'd like to be among the first to wish Kemrain a happy birthday.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 8, 2005)

You certanly are among the first, the first being an automated message from a forum, and the second being e1ven, but you're definately *among* the first.

Thanks Jaeden. I feel old. I'm only 23. I'm not supposed to feel old until my 30's. It's not fair.

- Kemrain the Gripey, and Older.


----------



## reveal (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, I hate to do this, but Keryn and I need to back out of this. Work is getting busy for both of us and will only get busier. We also have some vacation coming up so we wouldn't be able to post much anyway. Sorry all.


----------



## Jaeden (Oct 11, 2005)

Had a sneaky suspicion this was coming.

Oh well.. Have fun on vacation. It was good while it lasted


----------



## Kitn (Oct 11, 2005)

*Curious kitty....*

Hi there! I'm new to EN World and was looking for a game to start in. I have a genuine like for the Stargate series; and thought I'd ask if I could join your game. I have to be honest here and let you know this would be my first time role playing in Stargate. I have played D&D in both 2nd and 3rd editions. I do not profess to being an expert in any way, but, I am willing to research where needed. I would really like to give your game a shot, but, if there is no room (though I see you may have two slots opening) or you don't want to take on someone so green I understand. Either way, let me know.

Thank you for your time and I look forward to hearing from you guys soon.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd like that. I've been thinking a bit about how to do it 

Do you think you might be interested in creating a character who's already out on the team? Someone who's a member of SG-10 (The team on the planet)?

If not, we can still work it in. 

Want to post a character concept, and we'll work together to make things work out?
Avoiding a character archtype that Julian/Ashley embodie might make it easier. 

-C


----------



## Jaeden (Oct 16, 2005)

While I'm all for her getting in, I'm concerned about how we'd pick anybody up. I mean, we can't exactly gate out without half our team. 

Maybe, if we can find a 4th... We could work some change of plans out - Say, before SG14 heads out, SG10 were to come under fire or something, lose 2 of their members, and come back.. leaving 10 to pick up Ashley and Julian instead.


----------



## Kitn (Nov 3, 2005)

*Frustration sets in....*

Sorry this took such a long time getting back but work hours have doubled and I've spent most of my free time on research. So far I've got a very pretty blank character sheet. I just can not find enough info to get this thing filled out. If you guys could slide me a few useful links on sg1 classes I'd really appreciate it!


Thank you,
Kitn


----------



## Kemrain (Nov 8, 2005)

Kitn, send me an email and I can definately help you out with the classes. It'd be better to do it over email, so we can send eachother copies of sheets without cluttering up the forums. My address is accessable through the 'Email User' feature, but if that doesn'twork my address is my EN World screen name at sq7.org

I can't wait to give you a hand. I'm just hoping that when we get you set up you post a little more frequently. That's humor, if it doesn't come across. Humor.

- Kemrain the Pleased to Hear from You Again.


----------

